# MORE BAD NEWS FOR DEMOCRATS: Majority of Likely Voters Fear Current Lawlessness – Want New Laws to Protect Police — Including 84% of Black Voters



## Doc7505 (Sep 17, 2020)

*MORE BAD NEWS FOR DEMOCRATS: 
Majority of Likely Voters Fear Current Lawlessness *
___
*Want New Laws to Protect Police 
—
 Including 84% of Black Voters*​








						MORE BAD NEWS FOR DEMOCRATS: Majority of Likely Voters Fear Current Lawlessness - Want New Laws to Protect Police -- Including 84% of Black Voters
					

Leftists riot and burn down the 3rd precinct in Minneapolis in June. For months now Democrats, leftists, antifa and Black Lives Matter mobs have been terrorizing American cities. Black Lives Matter, the activist group behind the riots has caused $1 billion in destruction in cities across the...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



17 Sep 2020 ~~ By Jim Hoft
*For months now Democrats, leftists, antifa and Black Lives Matter mobs have been terrorizing American cities.
Black Lives Matter, the activist group behind the riots has caused $1 billion in destruction in cities across the country.*
Americans are terrified that their community may be next.
*So it should not really be a surprise that a majority of likely voters want “Blue Lives Matter” laws to protect police in America.*
** 68% of voters are concerned that deadly attacks on the police will lead to a shortage of police officers.​** And 84% of blacks are concerned that a shortage of police officers may hurt their communities!​*This may explain President Trump’s inroads with African American voters!*
Via Rasmussen Reports:
*Most voters believe there is a war on police in America today and want to make attacks on cops punishable as a hate crime. Blacks worry most that these attacks will make their communities less safe.*​~[snip]~
Sixty-eight percent (68%) of voters are concerned that deadly attacks on the police will lead to a shortage of police officers and reduce public safety where they live, with 44% who are Very Concerned. Thirty percent (30%) don’t share that concern, but that includes only 14% who are Not At All Concerned.​Whites (63%) are bigger supporters of Blue Lives Matter laws than blacks (52%) and other minority voters (49%). But blacks (84%) are a lot more concerned than whites (66%) and other minorities (70%) about a potential shortage of police officers in their community.​
Comment:
I do not fear the the mob. I fear more the corrupt legal system that would prosecute me for defending myself and my family when they attack me and I blow holes in them for doing so.
How stupid do democrats have to be to see what their party is doing and still vote for them? 
Actually Black voters will be the first in line to be destroyed by BLM...They know it, even my neighbor has told me that too. That's why 84% fear these protest being in their name..
Along with the "Turner Diaries", you might also like the fiction series "Forgotten Forbidden America" by Thomas Watson. It is about the Second Civil War and the leaders of the federal government are the Democrats who are delusional.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 17, 2020)

You can stop this nonsense.  Your spreading fear and hate isn't working anymore.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 17, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *MORE BAD NEWS FOR DEMOCRATS: Majority of Likely Voters Fear Current Lawlessness – Want New Laws to Protect Police — Including 84% of Black Voters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that explains pelosi and bidens sudden switch,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 17, 2020)

WATCH: Nancy Pelosi and Democrats are getting DESPERATE
					

Nancy Pelosi and Democrats are getting so desperate that Pelosi actually took to the floor today and condemned Biden voters looting, starting fires, and rioting: Speaker Pelosi: "We support pe…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## jackflash (Sep 17, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *MORE BAD NEWS FOR DEMOCRATS: Majority of Likely Voters Fear Current Lawlessness – Want New Laws to Protect Police — Including 84% of Black Voters*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antifa & BLM are the best advertisement to re-elect prez Trump that prez Trump could get, & prez Trump did not even have to spend a penny to get it! Prez Obama got free election support by promising so called FREE medical coverage to the American citizenry but that one blew up in prez Obama's face & ended up giving prez Obama the lowest presidential rating since prez Carter.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You can stop this nonsense.  Your spreading fear and hate isn't working anymore.


Then why did Biden just throw BLM under the bus and talked about how great police are in his scripted town hall?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 17, 2020)

What happened in Milwaukee?  There should be no crime there are all.  The police have been defunded, dismissed and demoralized.  Why hasn't the City Council called out the violence disruptors to deal with the crime?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 17, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> WATCH: Nancy Pelosi and Democrats are getting DESPERATE
> 
> 
> Nancy Pelosi and Democrats are getting so desperate that Pelosi actually took to the floor today and condemned Biden voters looting, starting fires, and rioting: Speaker Pelosi: "We support pe…
> ...


I feel an overwhelming need to throw rotten eggs at her.  Is this really wrong?


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 17, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WATCH: Nancy Pelosi and Democrats are getting DESPERATE
> ...


not at all,,,the season is ending for tomatoes so I have a lot of rotten ones available,,,

you interested??


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You can stop this nonsense.  Your spreading fear and hate isn't working anymore.



  Which side is it, again, that is spreading hate, violence, destruction, and worse?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 17, 2020)

The Gateway Pundit, even worse than CNN.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 17, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > You can stop this nonsense.  Your spreading fear and hate isn't working anymore.
> ...



Because there is more good than bad about the BLM movement.    And the FBI has already stated that  the while nationals are more of a problem than the mythical Antifa is.  That was announced Yesterday by the current FBI Director.  I wonder just how long he's going to keep hiss job.


----------



## westwall (Sep 17, 2020)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Gateway Pundit, even worse than CNN.







Fakey mcfakerson, even worse than pedos.


----------



## westwall (Sep 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...









There is NOTHING good about a self proclaimed marxist group.


----------



## theHawk (Sep 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Any videos of these mythical “white supremacist” riots?  All these riots have been Antifa/BLM, stop being a liar about it, you’re not fooling anyone.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 18, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Do you mean the animals like the "Umbrella Man"?  He was shown in vids in here already.  But you characters sure got quiet when it was discovered he was a White Supremist.  How may more of them  are out there operating?  There there are the Black Supremists doing the same thing.  But you want to blame it all on the BLM,  We have BLM here and it's all walks of life, all colors, creeds and religions.  And every march has been peaceful.  Even the Mayor and the Police Chief marched with them.  When it came time to take a knee, even the Cops there for security, dropped to one knee.  Stop with the Political Nonsense and do what is right.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Because there is more good than bad about the BLM movement.



  To it's very core, the _Black Lies Matter_ movement is a terrorist/criminal movement.  Only a piece of criminal-loving filth such as yourself could even think of defending it, or claiming that thee is any good in it, much less that there is more good than evil.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 18, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Any videos of these mythical “white supremacist” riots? All these riots have been Antifa/BLM, stop being a liar about it, you’re not fooling anyone.



  You might as well ask a pig to stop wallowing in mud, or a fly to stop eating shit, as ask Daryl Hunt to stop being a liar.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 18, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Because there is more good than bad about the BLM movement.
> ...


Oh, yes, spread the hate and fear.  Do more of it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > To it's very core, the _Black Lies Matter_ movement is a terrorist/criminal movement.  Only a piece of criminal-loving filth such as yourself could even think of defending it, or claiming that theee is any good in it, much less that there is more good than evil.
> ...



  Just telling the plain truth.  It is _Black Lies Matter/Antifa_ that is the primary source and vector of hate these days, along with violence and destruction.  They are criminals and terrorists, and you, for taking their side against that of actual human beings, fully deserve to be known for the company that you keep.

  If saying so is _“hateful”_, then so be it.  I'd rather stand on _“hateful”_ truth than on polite lies.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 18, 2020)

93% of the protesting is PEACEFUL and how many cities have we seen rioting or looting in?  3 at the most, but if you listen to these right wings fools who are spreading propaganda you would think this is happening from coast to coast.  What has Trump done to bring calm to America?  Not a damn thing, he is fanning the flames of hate and chaos.


----------



## Fugazi (Sep 18, 2020)

jackflash said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *MORE BAD NEWS FOR DEMOCRATS: Majority of Likely Voters Fear Current Lawlessness – Want New Laws to Protect Police — Including 84% of Black Voters*
> ...


So to stop what is currently happening, vote for the people currently in charge? That doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 93% of the protesting is PEACEFUL and how many cities have we seen rioting or looting in? 3 at the most, but if you listen to these right wings fools who are spreading propaganda you would think this is happening from coast to coast. What has Trump done to bring calm to America? Not a damn thing, he is fanning the flames of hate and chaos.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Which side is it, again, that is spreading hate, violence, destruction, and worse?



The side that does this. 




and this



and this..


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Just telling the plain truth. It is _Black Lies Matter/Antifa_ that is the primary source and vector of hate these days, along with violence and destruction. They are criminals and terrorists, and you, for taking their side against that of actual human beings, fully deserve to be known for the company that you keep.
> 
> If saying so is _“hateful”_, then so be it. I'd rather stand on _“hateful”_ truth than on polite lies.



Mormon Bob is upset they aren't White and Delightsome like his racist cult calls for.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 18, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 93% of the protesting is PEACEFUL and how many cities have we seen rioting or looting in? 3 at the most, but if you listen to these right wings fools who are spreading propaganda you would think this is happening from coast to coast. What has Trump done to bring calm to America? Not a damn thing, he is fanning the flames of hate and chaos.
> ...


----------



## Obiwan (Sep 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Actually, blacks are better at shooting _each other..._

Just ask that black militia that was in Louisville!!!!


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 18, 2020)

jackflash said:


> Antifa & BLM are the best advertisement to re-elect prez Trump that prez Trump could get, & prez Trump did not even have to spend a penny to get it!


You want four more years of trump?
Four more years of protests, unemployment four more years of people dying from a virus that trump ignored?
Oh yeah, you want four more years of impeachment hearings?
MAGA?


----------



## Obiwan (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> jackflash said:
> 
> 
> > Antifa & BLM are the best advertisement to re-elect prez Trump that prez Trump could get, & prez Trump did not even have to spend a penny to get it!
> ...


So you're admitting that the Democrats will keep looting businesses and burning down our cities if their candidate doesn't win????

That's terrorism, buddy...

And if Trump is re-elected (and doesn't have to worry about another election), I'll bet the gloves will come off...


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 18, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> So you're admitting that the Democrats will keep looting businesses and burning down our cities if their candidate doesn't win????


I’m saying THE PROTESTS which are guaranteed under the constitution will continue.
The economy will continue to tank.
People will continue to die from Covid-19.
If trump is re-elected.
Is that what you want?


----------



## Camp (Sep 18, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > jackflash said:
> ...


Everything may hang on who wins the House and Senate even if Trump wins the Presidency. He will be impeached days after his inauguration if he wins the election and loses the Congress.


----------



## Obiwan (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > So you're admitting that the Democrats will keep looting businesses and burning down our cities if their candidate doesn't win????
> ...


Apparently, you're saying that if we follow the Constitution in regards to elections, the Democrats will continue to try to overturn a legitimate election and keep up with the terrorism...

And it appears that Biden is already anticipating a loss, and is preparing to follow in the footsteps of Al ("If I can't win a legitimate election, I'll sue") Gore....









						Why Has Biden Hired 600 Lawyers? - The American Spectator | USA News and PoliticsThe American Spectator | USA News and Politics
					

During a recent fundraiser, former Vice President Joe Biden announced that his campaign had recruited an army of 600 attorneys to prepare for expected legal battles pursuant to the upcoming election. Biden says he needs all these lawyers to fend...




					spectator.org


----------



## Obiwan (Sep 18, 2020)

Camp said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


So you're still saying that Democrats won't accept the results of a legitimate election, right????


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 18, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Apparently, you're saying that if we follow the Constitution in regards to elections, the Democrats will continue to try to overturn a legitimate election and keep up with the terrorism...


As usual you would be wrong.


----------



## Obiwan (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently, you're saying that if we follow the Constitution in regards to elections, the Democrats will continue to try to overturn a legitimate election and keep up with the terrorism...
> ...


So you'll accept Trump winning, and the riots will stop????

Have you cleared that with "Fingers" Biden (who has been saying the terrorism won't stop unless he's elected)?????


----------



## Camp (Sep 18, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


I have never said Democrats won't accept the results of a legitimate election.  If they win Congress they will have a legitimate impeachment.


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 18, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> So you'll accept Trump winning, and the riots will stop????


If trump wins an HONEST and fair election, I would accept it.
As for the PROTESTS I have no control over that.
I would hope they would continue until equality is reached.
That is all up to you.
Are you willing to treat minorities as equals?


----------



## Obiwan (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > So you'll accept Trump winning, and the riots will stop????
> ...


Just as soon as the minority decides to act like they can function in a productive society (like the rest of us), instead of riding the _free shit train..._






						Black Lives Matter Co-Founder Alicia Garza In 2015: Capitalism Must Be Abolished For Black Lives To Matter
					

So if you doubt that BLM is pushing for a communist takeover....  https://www.conservativedailynews.com/2020/09/black-lives-matter-co-founder-alicia-garza-in-2015-capitalism-must-be-abolished-for-black-lives-to-matter/   Capitalism must be abolished in order for black lives to matter, Alicia...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


The stories that come from the inner cities that could be put into print and film would be called racist. It exists. People near it and experience it get away from it if they can. No matter how much you say otherwise.


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 18, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Just as soon as the minority decides to act like they can function in a productive society (like the rest of us), instead of riding the _free shit train..._


So no then.
Enjoy the protests.


----------



## westwall (Sep 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...









Nope.  Blacks spend most of their time killing each other.  If they tried to spread their terror outside of their neighborhoods they would be killed very quickly.


----------



## westwall (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> jackflash said:
> 
> 
> > Antifa & BLM are the best advertisement to re-elect prez Trump that prez Trump could get, & prez Trump did not even have to spend a penny to get it!
> ...







Yeah, because Trump cares for this country.  Look at what you just posted.  Talk about an idiot.  Thanks for telling us your rioting is purely political. 

That makes it terrorism.   Which makes it sedition,  which means the gloves can come off.


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 18, 2020)

westwall said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > jackflash said:
> ...


The first amendment says otherwise.


----------



## westwall (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > So you're admitting that the Democrats will keep looting businesses and burning down our cities if their candidate doesn't win????
> ...







Boi, you threatened to keep the violence going unless you get your way.  Enjoy the storm.  You released it.


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 18, 2020)

westwall said:


> Bo,you threatened to keep the violence going unless you get your way. Enjoy the storm.


I did no such thing.
Learn to read.


----------



## westwall (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...








No, the First says you are free to PEACEFULLY assemble.   You guys have done 2 billion in damage to innocent people's homes and businesses. 

You made a huge mistake when you did that.


----------



## westwall (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Bo,you threatened to keep the violence going unless you get your way. Enjoy the storm.
> ...







Yeah, you did.  We all read it.  Actions have consequences.   The consequence you will feel first is a Trump victory. 

After that the consequences you will experience will be up to your actions.  Just don't expect us to be nice anymore.


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 18, 2020)

westwall said:


> No, the First says you are free to PEACEFULLY assemble. You guys have done 2 billion in damage to innocent people's homes and businesses.


Zero riots in my town.
Plenty of peaceful protests.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 18, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > You can stop this nonsense.  Your spreading fear and hate isn't working anymore.
> ...


Polls yesterday have republicans taking back the house...  They are now in total panic....  IT is probably to late now for them...

Got to love that mail in voting...


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 18, 2020)

westwall said:


> Yeah, you did. We all read it. Actions have consequences. The consequence you will feel first is a Trump victory.


My people have survived an invasion by hostile foreigners who attempted to kill us, rape and murder our women and children. 
We will survive trump.
Trump, on the other hand will have to undo all the damage he has done.


----------



## westwall (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > No, the First says you are free to PEACEFULLY assemble. You guys have done 2 billion in damage to innocent people's homes and businesses.
> ...








Good.  We have no problem with them.  But YOU said that unless you get your way all the rest will continue.   That is the same as some mafia prick saying if you like your nice house pay me to protect it or you might have some terrible accident.

You fucked up with that billyBOOM.   Cause BOOM is what you will get.


----------



## westwall (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you did. We all read it. Actions have consequences. The consequence you will feel first is a Trump victory.
> ...








No, you won't.   You have no idea the shit storm coming your way.  You should leave and move to some socialist shithole where you can live your utopian dream.


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 18, 2020)

westwall said:


> You have no idea the shit storm coming your way.


Neither do you.


----------



## westwall (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > You have no idea the shit storm coming your way.
> ...









Oh yeah, yeah I do.  Unlike you clowns I don't set myself on fire with my own molotov.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 93% of the protesting is PEACEFUL and how many cities have we seen rioting or looting in?  3 at the most, but if you listen to these right wings fools who are spreading propaganda you would think this is happening from coast to coast.



Um, no. Riots have broken out in cities with looting, burning and vandalism, literally, from coast to coast since the George Floyd incident:

New York City
Los Angeles
Minneapolis
Kenosha 
Richmond
Chicago
Memphis
Portland
Seattle
Kenosha
Columbus
Washington D.C.

Just to name a few.



> What has Trump done to bring calm to America?  Not a damn thing, he is fanning the flames of hate and chaos.



By doing what, trying to put a stop to the flames of hate and chaos already occurring?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


/----/* "  the mythical Antifa is. "*
Antifa
United States
Antifa is an anti-fascist and left-wing political movement in the United States comprising an array of autonomous groups that aim to achieve their objectives through the use of both nonviolent and violent direct action rather than through policy reform. Wikipedia


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



That's a pretty stupid thing to say, even for Fishburne (that is, IF he actually said it).

That's like saying that if termites were as destructive as people say, there would be no metal buildings left.

The violence being committed by blacks is primarily against other blacks. That's what white people have been saying for a long time. Statistics bear this out.

Blacks are 13% of the population but commit nearly _half_ the murders; almost as many as whites at 76% of the population. And the majority of their victims are other blacks.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 18, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You can stop this nonsense.  Your spreading fear and hate isn't working anymore.


BLM?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> The side that does this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Mormon Bob is upset they aren't White and Delightsome like his racist cult calls for.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Plenty of peaceful protests.


----------



## Obiwan (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you did. We all read it. Actions have consequences. The consequence you will feel first is a Trump victory.
> ...


So you don't like illegals now????


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Just as soon as the minority decides to act like they can function in a productive society (like the rest of us), instead of riding the _free shit train..._
> ...



  What you're saying, then, is that the subhuman animals will not decides to act like they can function in a productive society (like the rest of us), and that you don't think that they should?  It is your preference that they continue being parasites and criminals and terrorists, acting only as a burden and never a benefit to society?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> jackflash said:
> 
> 
> > Antifa & BLM are the best advertisement to re-elect prez Trump that prez Trump could get, & prez Trump did not even have to spend a penny to get it!
> ...


The fascist left threating us with temper tantrums again?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 18, 2020)

bear513 said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > jackflash said:
> ...


The whole narrative is now backfiring on democrats.  They cant put this genie back in the bottle.. With early voting those pissed off are now voting for their own safety...  

Gawd I love boomerangs..


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> By doing what, trying to put a stop to the flames of hate and chaos already occurring?



Gassing and shooting people aren't going to stop them, it's just going to piss them off.... 

What Trump SHOULD do is actually take the issue seriously, work with congress to pass meaningful reforms, and call for offending officers and people like Rittenhouse to be held to account.  

This is what Bush-41 did in 1992, it's what Obama did after numerous incidents during his presidency.   

Trump has made it clear that he has the back of bad officers.   That just makes things worse.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > By doing what, trying to put a stop to the flames of hate and chaos already occurring?
> ...


LOL

Another democrat throwing a tantrum and refusing to take personal responsibility for himself..

Your own party see the lawlessness from you idiots and are voting you out....


----------



## Billiejeens (Sep 18, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > You can stop this nonsense.  Your spreading fear and hate isn't working anymore.
> ...




He was always against BLM
Except when he wasn't

He was always for the Police
Except when he wasn't


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 18, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 93% of the protesting is PEACEFUL and how many cities have we seen rioting or looting in?  3 at the most, but if you listen to these right wings fools who are spreading propaganda you would think this is happening from coast to coast.
> ...



So you named 12 out of thousands of cities across this country.  Fact is most of these protest have been peaceful. The thing that amazes me about right wingers is you want to focus on the protest and NOT what is CAUSING the protests.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > By doing what, trying to put a stop to the flames of hate and chaos already occurring?
> ...



By the same token, looting and burning is just pissing off everyone else. 



> What Trump SHOULD do is actually take the issue seriously, work with congress to pass meaningful reforms,



It will take years to draft and impose reforms. Are we to just let them loot and burn until then?



> and call for offending officers and people like Rittenhouse to be held to account.



I believe Rittenhouse currently has a list of charges against him. What else do you want?



> This is what Bush-41 did in 1992, it's what Obama did after numerous incidents during his presidency.
> 
> Trump has made it clear that he has the back of bad officers.   That just makes things worse.



The "back of bad officers"? What exactly did he say to give you that idea?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Gassing and shooting people aren't going to stop them, it's just going to piss them off....



  What effect do you think the behavior of the subhuman pieces of shit who are rioting and looting and destroying is having, on whatever sympathy actual human beings might have for them or their causes?

  If anything, actual human beings, in general are becoming much more favorable to the idea of simply shooting these destructive, violent beasts, and putting them out of our misery.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



What do the other "thousands of cities" have to do with anything? I make no comparisons or refutations to anything other than what you said: 3 cities seeing looting and burning. This was patently false. Not to mention the fact that, even with "thousands of cities" that experienced no rioting or looting, you still felt it necessary to lowball the numbers.



> Fact is most of these protest have been peaceful. The thing that amazes me about right wingers is you want to focus on the protest and NOT what is CAUSING the protests.



What we're focusing on is people breaking the law in response to breaking the law. We're also focusing on the fact that they're breaking the law against people who did not break the law.

The rioters are making victims of the wrong people. THAT is what we have a problem with.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 18, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 18, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...





> I am not lowballing anything, if we listen to Trump and his Trump Humpers you would think America was burning from NC to CA.  In the few cities where there has been looting or rioting it is not across the whole city and those folks are opportunist at best.  The majority of folks are protesting PEACEFULLY.



Nevertheless, it's still a lot more than three cities. I suspect that, even if you were not thinking that on the surface, I believe you knew deep down that it was more than three cities. That's why I said you lowballed it. 

It's the same motivation that makes reporters declare on scene that it is a peaceful protest while a fucking building is engulfed in flames behind them. No one except those who are pissed off about the theft and destruction are willing to see the truth. 
Another thing, whether it's three cities or a thousand cities, the rioters have already caused up to $1,000,000,000 in damage. That's ONE BILLION dollars of damage that they've caused nationwide that most will never be made to account for either legally or monetarily.



> Fact is most of these protest have been peaceful. The thing that amazes me about right wingers is you want to focus on the protest and NOT what is CAUSING the protests.





> What we're focusing on is people breaking the law in response to breaking the law. We're also focusing on the fact that they're breaking the law against people who did not break the law.





> That's the point you never speak out against those who broke the law that set these situations in motion.



Here's the thing: _Nothing_ set these situations in motion. Protesting is a choice. Rioting is a choice. Looting is a choice. And burning is a choice. Any and every response was a choice _they_ made. No one put a gun to their heads and forced them to loot and burn property of those who had nothing to do with the shooting. Nor was it legal, justified or ethical. Finally, it was not inevitable.

Now, if you want to compare numbers then let's compare numbers. You say thousands of cities saw no rioting or looting compared to a few that did. Now let's look at justified cop shootings vs. unjustified cop shootings. Actual, comparable figures are hard to come by but 2019 saw just over a thousand cop killings. You can't tell me that the majority of those are unjustified. 



> The rioters are making victims of the wrong people. THAT is what we have a problem with.





> We all have a problem with that, we also have a problem with the root cause that started these protest.



That's fine, have a problem with it. Just don't burn down someone's livelihood that they've invested their life, money and work into and say "There, that'll teach that murdering cop!".


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 18, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



You leave out the fact that white supremists  are stoking the fires.  The FBI finds that the White Supremists are more of a danger in these situations than the BLM is.    Your Narrative leaves out the facts.  Oh, I do agree that there is a small group of Letwingers that also don't want things to quiet down but neither the white nationals nor the ultraleftwingers are really part of the BLM.  We have BLM here and they are peaceful.  In fact, some of our cop shops are part of the local BLM.  And the local BLM has nothing to do with the small group that bills themselves as the "Leaders".  There are no National Leaders really for the BLM.  You have been listening to the others that use their position in the News Circles to play politics.  They want to keep things stirred up just like the other two groups I have mentioned.  

The reason that the looting and the rioting cannot exist here is that WE won't tolerate it.  When the Community says it's had enough it stops.  In Newark, one person tried to do a beatdown on a cop and the community beat the wholely crap out him and assisted the cop.  Of course, the Newark Mayor and the Chief of Police marched with the BLM and even the security Cops took a knee when it was appropriate.  Newark, NJ has some unique things going on and it's done because of an agreement they made with the Obama Admin in 2016 that a Federal Civilian Overseer who makes a quarterly report to a Federal Judge on the Police Force.    Newark has had 50% decrease in Police mishaps, the community is on their side.  Unfortunately, with the Washington Rhetoric going on, that decrease is starting to change.  Rump's talking points along with Barr's is having a negative affect on a decent community in a "Democratic" ran metro who in 2016 said they had enough.  It all ends when the Communities say, "Enough".  We don't need to screw that up.  And we need to work with other communities to reach that point. Newark, NJ. is an excellent example to use.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 18, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



And it's stoked by outside sources.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 18, 2020)

Billiejeens said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Like me, he's for decent Police Forces.  Like me, he's for peaceful lawful Protests.  Like me he's against Police Brutality.  Like me, he's against Lawless Looting and Rioting.  What part of that are you having trouble with?


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 18, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> jackflash said:
> 
> 
> > Antifa & BLM are the best advertisement to re-elect prez Trump that prez Trump could get, & prez Trump did not even have to spend a penny to get it!
> ...


Unemployment is already dropping like a rock.  There will be at least one vaccine widely available before the end of the year thanks to TRUMP cutting the red tape at the FDA.  About the only accurate thing you said is that there will be four more years of (bullshit based) impeachment’s.  Of course that is only true if the democrats hold on to their majority in the House.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 18, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > jackflash said:
> ...



I won't comment on the other things since I will categorically disagree.  But on the Vaccine, Rump is lying to you.  According to his own CDC that vaccine won't be available until at least next year sometime even if it's ready go into clinical testing now.


----------



## jackflash (Sep 19, 2020)

You are reading the statist left like a book! EXCELLENT reply!!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> By the same token, looting and burning is just pissing off everyone else.



I'm sure it is.  Too bad white people don't listen when they are asked NICELY for justice. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> It will take years to draft and impose reforms. Are we to just let them loot and burn until then?



Shouldn't take more than a few weeks...  We know what needs to be done.  

They've been asking NICELY for 10 years...   



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I believe Rittenhouse currently has a list of charges against him. What else do you want?



Hang him by his testicles...   That would be nice.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The "back of bad officers"? What exactly did he say to give you that idea?



All of his racist rhetoric... come on, guy, we know how this game is played with you Trump Cultists.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> What effect do you think the behavior of the subhuman pieces of @shit who are rioting and looting and destroying is having, on whatever sympathy actual human beings might have for them or their causes?
> 
> If anything, actual human beings, in general are becoming much more favorable to the idea of simply shooting these destructive, violent beasts, and putting them out of our misery.



Guy, you don't really want to go there...  Those folks who grew up in the ghetto are a lot tougher than your sissy Mormon ass.  

Nobody ever crosses the street in a hurry because there are Mormons approaching.


----------



## Fugazi (Sep 19, 2020)

The vast majority of the American public consistently cite the governments response to the COVID pandemic as their top concern for the upcoming election, so conservatives, please keep your focus on the BLM movement.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2020)

Fugazi said:


> The vast majority of the American public consistently cite the governments response to the COVID pandemic as their top concern for the upcoming election, so conservatives, please keep your focus on the BLM movement.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 19, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > By the same token, looting and burning is just pissing off everyone else.
> ...



Does that include the blacks whose businesses were destroyed or damaged? Did they not listen either? Were they one of those "asking nicely" and the mob turned on them? Were they just not black enough? What? How do they fit into your It's-all-whitey's-fault narrative?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> It will take years to draft and impose reforms. Are we to just let them loot and burn until then?





> Shouldn't take more than a few weeks...  We know what needs to be done.



You know better than that. Bureaucracy never works that fast.



> They've been asking NICELY for 10 years...



They've been rioting, looting and burning for the last six of those ten years. If that's what you call "asking nicely" then they can take their reforms and shove 'em.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I believe Rittenhouse currently has a list of charges against him. What else do you want?





> Hang him by his testicles...   That would be nice.



Are you suggesting summary or vigilante justice? If not then either give me a serious answer or shut the fuck up and let the system work the way it was designed to work.   



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The "back of bad officers"? What exactly did he say to give you that idea?





> All of his racist rhetoric... come on, guy, we know how this game is played with you Trump Cultists.



Answer the question:  What exactly did he say to give you the idea he has the back of bad officers?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Does that include the blacks whose businesses were destroyed or damaged? Did they not listen either? Were they one of those "asking nicely" and the mob turned on them? Were they just not black enough? What? How do they fit into your It's-all-whitey's-fault narrative?



Like your racist ass gives a fuck about supposed black businesses.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You know better than that. Bureaucracy never works that fast.



Sure it does, if they are properly motivated.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Are you suggesting summary or vigilante justice? If not then either give me a serious answer or shut the fuck up and let the system work the way it was designed to work.



You have this little fuck on video tape murdering people... why do we need a trial.  Hopefully, someone will shank him in jail and save us all the expense.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Answer the question:



I did.... you just didn't like the answer and I'm not playing this game with you.


----------



## DrLove (Sep 19, 2020)

Hate to tell ya, but Dotard's fear mongering to the suburbs ain't workin' 








						Poll: Trump ‘law and order’ message falls flat in suburbs
					

President Trump’s “law and order” message is not sticking with suburban voters, according to a poll released Wednesday as both he and Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden strive to make inroad…




					thehill.com


----------



## tigerred59 (Sep 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You can stop this nonsense.  Your spreading fear and hate isn't working anymore.


*That scare me to death shit, these rednecks pull every election has worked for decades....the one time, maybe it may be true, with crime spiking all around the nation, YOU HAVE TRUMP IN OFFICE...SO A BIG FAIL IS IN PLAY, bc crime spikes or no crime....WE VOTING THAT RACIST IMMORAL CORRUPT BITCH OUT OF OFFICE!!*


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 19, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Does that include the blacks whose businesses were destroyed or damaged? Did they not listen either? Were they one of those "asking nicely" and the mob turned on them? Were they just not black enough? What? How do they fit into your It's-all-whitey's-fault narrative?
> ...



I'm not the one destroying them, they are. So my ass being racist or not, it appears the protesters don't give a fuck either. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You know better than that. Bureaucracy never works that fast.





> Sure it does, if they are properly motivated.



Read: Institute police reforms now to end the killing of black men or we'll destroy more black businesses.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Are you suggesting summary or vigilante justice? If not then either give me a serious answer or shut the fuck up and let the system work the way it was designed to work.





> You have this little fuck on video tape murdering people... why do we need a trial.  Hopefully, someone will shank him in jail and save us all the expense.



That's about what I figured. 

You say you want a justice system that is fair for blacks but you want to bypass the system to hang a white kid. You can't have it both ways. Either it's a fair system for everyone that you want or you just want to punish white people for being white. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Answer the question:





> I did.... you just didn't like the answer



There was no answer to dislike. All you did was refer to "all his racist rhetoric" which tells me absolutely nothing.



> and I'm not playing this game with you.



Asking a question is a game?

The reality is that you can't provide a single example to show how Trump has the back of bad officers. If you had one you would have provided it in a second. I know it and you know it. Instead, you give me some vague bullshit about his "racist rhetoric" which amounts to nothing more than: "Well, he's just a big meany."


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Read: Institute police reforms now to end the killing of black men or we'll destroy more black businesses.



Again, no one really thinks you care about black businesses...  this is just a smoke screen.  

Personally, I'm against rioting, but when you ignore plaintive pleas for reform for 10 years, and then slap these folks with a plague and a recession that has messed up their lives, don't be really surprised when they happen.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You say you want a justice system that is fair for blacks but you want to bypass the system to hang a white kid. You can't have it both ways. Either it's a fair system for everyone that you want or you just want to punish white people for being white.



He's obviously guilty...  just not seeing a need to dawdle.  Trust me, you had a black person caught on tape doing exactly what they are accused of doing, they'd be in prison so fast it wouldn't be funny. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The reality is that you can't provide a single example to show how Trump



Guy, I'm not playing this game of finding Trump openly racist quotes, and then you denying that what he said was obviously racist.  It's not worth my time.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 19, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Read: Institute police reforms now to end the killing of black men or we'll destroy more black businesses.
> ...



  You do realize, don't you,. that the very same side that is guilty of supporting, aiding, and abetting these subhuman pieces of shit who are rioting and looting, is the side that is also guilty of taking what would have been a routine seasonal flu outbreak, hyperbolizing it into a _“plague”_, and then using it as a pretext to sabotage the economy, creating the recession of which you speak?

  All of this comes from only one side of our political spectrum, which then goes on and tries to projecting the blame for it on the opposing side.

  This is why your side is about to get massacred in the upcoming election.  Mainstream Americans, as a whole, are not nearly s stupid or gullible as your side has been counting on us to be.  We see what your side is doing, and we know which way to vote to put an end to it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 19, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Read: Institute police reforms now to end the killing of black men or we'll destroy more black businesses.
> ...



Do _you_ care? If you do, why are you busting my balls? If you don't then my being a "racist ass" is irrelevant, isn't it? I mean, what difference does it make that I don't care if you don't care either?



> Personally, I'm against rioting, but when you ignore plaintive pleas for reform for 10 years, and then slap these folks with a plague and a recession that has messed up their lives, don't be really surprised when they happen.



No one is protesting about the pandemic and they never have. That didn't come until later anyway.

Hell, they're not even rioting over George Floyd anymore. Floyd has but been all but forgotten in all the noise. They're just rioting to riot at this point.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You say you want a justice system that is fair for blacks but you want to bypass the system to hang a white kid. You can't have it both ways. Either it's a fair system for everyone that you want or you just want to punish white people for being white.





> He's obviously guilty... just not seeing a need to dawdle.



Irrelevant. He still has a right to a trial just like anyone else.



> Trust me, you had a black person caught on tape doing exactly what they are accused of doing, they'd be in prison so fast it wouldn't be funny.



Yes, they would. After a trial. You don't even want Rittenhouse tried, you want to railroad him because he's white.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The reality is that you can't provide a single example to show how Trump





> Guy, I'm not playing this game of finding Trump openly racist quotes, and then you denying that what he said was obviously racist.  It's not worth my time.



Meaning: I have no clue what he said and I'm too lazy to do the work to support my claims. Besides, he's just a big meany.

Every time you get asked to support your ridiculous claims you crawfish and use the excuse that the other person is playing a game. You debate like a third grader.


----------



## badger2 (Sep 19, 2020)

No, there’s nothing good about blm. Black lives matter is a pre-emptive racist statement that automatically reifies its own race at the cost of all Other races while also taking hostage all the pro-Trump blacks. No, Antifa is not required, because the flip-side of fascism is the eye-pain produced by the destruction itself. Whether or not Antifa exists is irrelevant. blm will be paying for the destruction, whether the perpetrators are black, white, or polka-dot. There are many ways by which to exact payment.


----------



## Orangecat (Sep 19, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You can stop this nonsense.  Your spreading fear and hate isn't working anymore.


Yeah, BLM/antifa has run its course.


----------



## Doc7505 (Sep 19, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Does that include the blacks whose businesses were destroyed or damaged? Did they not listen either? Were they one of those "asking nicely" and the mob turned on them? Were they just not black enough? What? How do they fit into your It's-all-whitey's-fault narrative?
> ...




Indeed, All businesses Black and White destroyed by anarchist Antifa and BLM violence and arson diminish all people...
Hmm..., I notice you speak up on the self defense by Kyle Rittenhouse but discount the out and out assassination of Aaron Danielson by Michael Reinoehl, or the attempted assassination of the two cops in Los Angeles.  But hey, we see you only accentuate your opponents actions.
BTW, I see you didn't notice the Latino rally for Trump in Miami last weekend and no one was arrested and the streets were clean after the fact. 
But hey, your TDS, Leftist ideology and innate hatred of America surpasses all sensiblity and logic....


----------



## two_iron (Sep 19, 2020)

It's all coming together at the right time, hmm? The marxist Dim shitstains overshot the runway, as usual, with the Russia hoax, fake impeachment, and burning the slums to the ground. Trump saved about 2 million American lives with his quick response to the Kung Flu and it looks like the vaccine will be out in a matter of weeks. Then satan decides to recall one of his soulless disciples and we have a vacancy on SCOTUS.

Couple all that with a stuttering fuck who's hiding in the basement that shits the bed in front of the entire planet on those rare occasions it's trotted out in front of a camera.

Life is good..... hmmm? If you ever doubted the existence of God..... now is the time to re-evaluate your position. What more proof do you need?


----------



## LeftofLeft (Sep 19, 2020)

Camp said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Impeachment has proven to be a joke and a waste of taxpayer money. This was proven when Clinton was impeached. Democrats started talking about impeaching Trump right when he became President. It is the only thing they’ve accomplished during the Trump Administration.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 20, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



And yet the FBI sees the real problem from the White Supremeist that keep stoking the fires.  And by reading what you type, you are part of the While Supremist group as well.  The Protesters are NOT the Looters and Rioters.  We have BLM protest here with no Rioting because our government and police have made those changes that other cities crave and demand.  Our Protests are, largely, symbolic which includes all races, religions, including the Cops and even the Mayor and the City Council.  The Looters and Rioters don't come to one of your Protests since they would be quickly arrested and tried and convicted.  But the first step now has to be done by the "Government" in such a way that the common person believes in.  No lies, not empty promises but by confirmed action.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 20, 2020)

Orangecat said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > You can stop this nonsense.  Your spreading fear and hate isn't working anymore.
> ...



The BLM is an idea.  The Antifa is a mythical creature dreamed up by your bunch.  You can combat a mythical creature but you can't kill an idea.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 20, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> You do realize, don't you,. that the very same side that is guilty of supporting, aiding, and abetting these subhuman pieces of @shit who are rioting and looting, is the side that is also guilty of taking what would have been a routine seasonal flu outbreak, hyperbolizing it into a _“plague”_, and then using it as a pretext to sabotage the economy, creating the recession of which you speak?



You mean Trump?  Trump could have taken that outbreak more seriously.  He could have used to the aid program of 2 TRILLION to aid the economy rather than bail out his rich cronies, and he could have called for calm and reform instead of encouraging the racist cops to keep misbehaving.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> This is why your side is about to get massacred in the upcoming election. Mainstream Americans, as a whole, are not nearly s stupid or gullible as your side has been counting on us to be. We see what your side is doing, and we know which way to vote to put an end to it.



Guy, your side didn't win without cheating when times were good.  Like it or not, Trump is President. All this shit, as you say, is going down on his watch.   Simply put, he can't be president of HALF the country.  

Now, while I'm sure the racists and the religious fanatics (but I repeat myself) will continue to drink the orange koolaid no matter how bad it gets, the reality is, you guys didn't win a majority last time, you won't win one this time, and this time, people are paying attention to the State counts.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 20, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Do _you_ care? If you do, why are you busting my balls? If you don't then my being a "racist ass" is irrelevant, isn't it? I mean, what difference does it make that I don't care if you don't care either?



Do I care about businesses being burned out. Um. Yeah, a little bit.  But it wouldn't be happening if the issues had been addressed years ago when they should have.  Businesses have insurance, they'll be fine.  Some cases, it's a blessing, because 164,000 businesses were shuttered due to Trump Plague.  94,000 permanently, according to Yelp.  1500 businesses have been damaged in riots in Minneapolis, and again, insurance will cover those losses.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> No one is protesting about the pandemic and they never have. That didn't come until later anyway.



No, but the Pandemic made things worse.  This is what you don't get.  If this had happened last year, when most of us still had jobs, and weren't locked in our houses, and weren't having panic attacks... then, yes, this probably would have blown over with some minor protests.   Trump didn't cause the pandemic or the riots, but man, he made them both a lot worse than they needed to be.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Yes, they would. After a trial. You don't even want Rittenhouse tried, you want to railroad him because he's white.



Naw, I want to railroad him because he's guilty...  and because I want it to be a clear message to any other pindick with a gun to keep it in their pants. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Every time you get asked to support your ridiculous claims you crawfish and use the excuse that the other person is playing a game.



No, I just realize it's a waste of time, because wingnuts (and left wingers as well) do one of two things when you bother to provide a source. 

1) They pretend they didn't see it and make the same lame ass arguments in another thread.
2) They claim it's "fake news", even if it comes from a credible media source.  

It's not worth the time to do to post a link that "Trump is a racist" or "Water is wet".


----------



## freyasman (Sep 20, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 93% of the protesting is PEACEFUL and how many cities have we seen rioting or looting in?  3 at the most, but if you listen to these right wings fools who are spreading propaganda you would think this is happening from coast to coast.  What has Trump done to bring calm to America?  Not a damn thing, he is fanning the flames of hate and chaos.


So if I pass a hundred people on a sidewalk every day and only 7 of them attack me physically, then I got nothing to complain about, in your opinion?


Get the fuck out of here.....


----------



## freyasman (Sep 20, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


You got that about as wrong as you could.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Oh grow up. The "You are a racist/white supremacist" accusation is cheap, lazy and stale. 



> The Protesters are NOT the Looters and Rioters.



On the other hand, the looters and rioters are protesters.



> We have BLM protest here with no Rioting because our government and police have made those changes that other cities crave and demand.  Our Protests are, largely, symbolic which includes all races, religions, including the Cops and even the Mayor and the City Council.  The Looters and Rioters don't come to one of your Protests since they would be quickly arrested and tried and convicted.



Do you think there is a specific group of people comprised of specific individuals who go from protest to protest to loot and riot? I'm afraid that's not how it works.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You can stop this nonsense.  Your spreading fear and hate isn't working anymore.


Nope democrat mayors and governors won't let Trump stop it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...





Daryl Hunt said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Antifa in Philadelphia. Note the Antifa banners. 





Antifa in Portland. Note one of the Antifa symbols on the makeshift riot shields.





Another shot of Antifa in Portland. Note the banner with the large letter "A" which stands for - you guessed it - Antifa.





Antifa has no overall organizational structure but it does exist. 

Recently, FBI director Chris Wray is rapturously quoted by mainstream media as saying that Antifa is an ideology, not an organization. However, what the media left out was that right before this, Wray said "Antifa is a real thing."

Wray is absolutely correct. Antifa is not an organization but it IS a real thing. It is much too late for people on the left to try to disavow or deny Antifa at this point. Too much damage and strife has already been caused by them and done with little to no condemnation from Democrats up to now. In fact, it's only been within the last few days that Democrat politicians finally acknowledged and condemned the violence and destruction during the protests. The only reason they're doing so now is because they suddenly realized that their inaction, (nay, enabling) and reticence on the issue is hurting their chances in November.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 20, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



Since you can't see the peaceful protesters and only see the looters and rioters then you are a Racist Bigoted Party of the Rumper who are trying to use it to get your Orange Deity reelected.  Hate to break it to you but the general public sees past your routine.


----------



## fncceo (Sep 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You can stop this nonsense.



How, precisely?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 20, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Orangecat said:
> ...



What they are doing is displaying it because it drive you Party of the Rumpers completely bonkers.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You can stop this nonsense.  Your spreading fear and hate isn't working anymore.


Exposing the left isn't hate lol


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 20, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > You can stop this nonsense.  Your spreading fear and hate isn't working anymore.
> ...



The only exposing going on is various Republicans to small children.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Sep 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


?????


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 20, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> No, but the Pandemic made things worse.



  That's bullshit, and you know it.

  The routine seasonal flu outbreak is not what made anything worse.

  It was criminals infesting government, who hyperbolized it into a fake crisis, which they then used as an excuse to seize and abuse unprecedented powers,and to willfully and maliciously sabotage the economy, which created this whole economic mess.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Since you can't see the peaceful protesters and only see the looters and rioters…


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 20, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > No, but the Pandemic made things worse.
> ...



Had it been Nationalized in January like it should have been, most of us would never even been aware it was going on.  Did H1N1 affect your life?  It didn't mine.


----------



## Roudy (Sep 20, 2020)

If Americans just vote for the right person and make Biden the puppet mob boss, then maybe the Left will call their goons off from all rioting and looting and destruction of American cities. Maybe.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Had it been Nationalized in January like it should have been, most of us would never even been aware it was going on. Did H1N1 affect your life? It didn't mine.



  I am trying, without success, to figure out what sense you think your response makes, in any send close to the context.

  What are you saying should have been nationalized, and by what Constitutionally-delegated authority?

  And how does getting the federal government to stick its filthy nose in where it has no business ticking it prevent anyone from knowing that anything was going on?




Daryl Hunt said:


> Did H1N1 affect your life? It didn't mine.



  It provided me with material for a joke.

At the time, I worked in the shipping department of a Campbell's Soup factory, which has since been shut down. My turf spanned several warehouse sections, lettered A through I, with rows of product designated by direction, and bays within each row by number.

  The northeast most bay in the H section, in row 1, on the north side, the first bay, was H1N1.  A big hobby of mine, at the time, pertained to a microscope that I had recently inherited when my father passed way.  I used to joke that if you wanted to hide anything from me, the place to hide it was in the northeast corner of the H section, because H1N1 is a virus, and viruses are too small for me to see, even with my microscope.


----------



## Orangecat (Sep 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> The BLM is an idea.


An idea used by clever marxists to get useful liberal idiots to riot and cause destruction and chaos.


> The Antifa is a mythical creature dreamed up by your bunch.


It's not a creature, it's a group of moronic larpers who dress up like ninjas and think they're fighting a nazi regime that was destroyed 80-some years ago.


> You can combat a mythical creature but you can't kill an idea.


You can detain and kill the criminals using that "idea" to break laws, though.
You're an idiot of the highest magnitude, son.


----------



## justinacolmena (Sep 20, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> For months now Democrats, leftists, antifa and Black Lives Matter mobs have been terrorizing American cities.


Dirty cops off duty don't need any more "protection" than anyone else. The riots, protection rackets, and gun confiscation scams are all being coordinated straight out your local Democrat police station.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 93% of the protesting is PEACEFUL and how many cities have we seen rioting or looting in?  3 at the most, but if you listen to these right wings fools who are spreading propaganda you would think this is happening from coast to coast.  What has Trump done to bring calm to America?  Not a damn thing, he is fanning the flames of hate and chaos.
> ...



No dumbass, the point is you right wingers act as if EVERY post is nothing more than rioting, looting, burning, etc.  Which is nothing more than right wing propaganda.  Hopefully most folks are wise enough to see through that bullshit.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



Prove me wrong.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 20, 2020)

Roudy said:


> If Americans just vote for the right person and make Biden the puppet mob boss, then maybe the Left will call their goons off from all rioting and looting and destruction of American cities. Maybe.



The good news is, without Rump in office, his goons will either be called off or sent to prison that are also contributing to it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 20, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> That's bullshit, and you know it.
> 
> The routine seasonal flu outbreak is not what made anything worse.



I'm sure you think your magic underwear protects you from Covid. In the real world, this stuff is serious.  

Covid is not a seasonal flu.   



Bob Blaylock said:


> It was criminals infesting government, who hyperbolized it into a fake crisis, which they then used as an excuse to seize and abuse unprecedented powers,and to willfully and maliciously sabotage the economy, which created this whole economic mess.



Oh, please, Mormon Bob.   The economic mess was caused because there was no consistent response.  Every other country had a consistent national response.  Short lockdown followed by social distancing protocols. 

Instead, because right wingers are, you know, kind of stupid, masks became a part of the culture wars.  Never should have been, but they did.  

Trump is the one who threw out the Pandemic Playbook Obama had left.
Trump is the one who disbanded the Pandemic Response Team
Trump is the one who called it a hoax. 
Trump is the one who closed down the CDC's team in China that could have coordinated responses. 
Trump is the one who undermined governors trying to get this under control.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 20, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Do _you_ care? If you do, why are you busting my balls? If you don't then my being a "racist ass" is irrelevant, isn't it? I mean, what difference does it make that I don't care if you don't care either?
> ...



So why did my bringing it up elicit such an acid and hateful response from you? Why was your first reaction to label me a racist and presume to tell me I don't care? You care (a little bit) about the businesses being burned out but if _I_ point it out and condemn it, _I'm_ the racist. Go figure.



> But it wouldn't be happening if the issues had been addressed years ago when they should have.



It wouldn't be happening if the rioters and protesters had stayed focused on the issue of black men being killed by cops and not strayed into anti-capitalism and erroneously viewing business owners as part of the problem.



> Businesses have insurance, they'll be fine.



This is something you say when a business is damaged or destroyed by fire or flood, not when a bunch of thugs torch it deliberately and indiscriminately. This is the utmost in arrogant selfishness. Especially considering that it wasn't _your_ business that was destroyed.

Anyway, no, they won't be fine. You know how insurance companies are. Most will give the absolute minimum payout which might help the owners recoup some of the loss of liquid assets but I expect that in many cases, it will not be enough to actually get the business going again. 
On top of that, cities like Seattle announcing that they are cutting funding to the police has forced some businesses there to close permanently or move because with reduced law enforcement presence, insurance companies either will not insure anymore or will render the policies useless in the event of rioting or crime. And unfortunately, the city has made it all too clear that they condone looting and burning.



> Some cases, it's a blessing, because 164,000 businesses were shuttered due to Trump Plague.  94,000 permanently, according to Yelp.  1500 businesses have been damaged in riots in Minneapolis, and again, insurance will cover those losses.



Has it not occurred to you that had not the rioters been defying pandemic and social distancing protocols to gather in masses in the streets to loot and burn, your so called "Trump Plague" might not have been as bad? And perhaps some of those businesses would still be open and operating?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> No one is protesting about the pandemic and they never have. That didn't come until later anyway.





> No, but the Pandemic made things worse.  This is what you don't get.  If this had happened last year, when most of us still had jobs, and weren't locked in our houses, and weren't having panic attacks... then, yes, this probably would have blown over with some minor protests.   Trump didn't cause the pandemic or the riots, but man, he made them both a lot worse than they needed to be.



Nope. Sorry, but looters and burners don't get to use a pandemic as an excuse. Besides, it certainly doesn't explain why the Ferguson riots were so bad. Another thing, if the intensity and violence of the riots could be attributed to folks being cooped up for a long time then any quicker action taken by Trump would have exacerbated the situation by requiring people to be _cooped up even longer. _

Again, you don't get to use a pandemic as an excuse to commit an act you know is illegal. If you get to use stress as an excuse for looting and burning then cops can use it as an excuse for shooting people in tense situations. You can't have it both ways.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Yes, they would. After a trial. You don't even want Rittenhouse tried, you want to railroad him because he's white.





> Naw, I want to railroad him because he's guilty...



"Railroad" being the operative word here.



> and because I want it to be a clear message to any other pindick with a gun to keep it in their pants.



You are aware of the fact that protesters brought guns and other weapons to the CHAZ, right? Are you also aware of the Antifa thug killing the Trump supporter? Were you equally critical of that guy? Did you mention it or condemn it at all or did you not give it a second thought? I'm betting you did none of those things.

Also, you're quick to chalk up the riots to pent up frustration over lack of action on police reforms and you excuse it for that reason and say it was inevitable. Well, the Kyle Rittenhouse case is the exact same thing but in the other direction. Rittenhouse was there to help protect a business from rioters. Ask me why. Because of the frustration of business owners at the inaction of the city and state to do anything about the destruction. If the riots were inevitable then any response to that is inevitable.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Every time you get asked to support your ridiculous claims you crawfish and use the excuse that the other person is playing a game.





> No, I just realize it's a waste of time, because wingnuts (and left wingers as well) do one of two things when you bother to provide a source.
> 
> 1) They pretend they didn't see it and make the same lame ass arguments in another thread.
> 2) They claim it's "fake news", even if it comes from a credible media source.
> ...



Their responses to evidence and links are irrelevant. It is your duty when you make a claim to support it. When you refuse to back up your claims it only makes YOU appear lazy and lacking integrity. If you provide evidence and they dismiss it, THEY appear lazy and lacking integrity. Providing evidence for your claims is less about convincing your opponent and more about covering your own ass. Even if they dismiss it, the seed is planted and they can't unsee it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



What gave you the idea that I don't see the peaceful protesters?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 20, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Are you seriously suggesting that these people go to the trouble to make and display these banners, signs and T-shirts; chant anti-capitalism and anti-fascist slogans; block traffic and destroy property only to goad Trump supporters? That seems like an awful waste of time and energy, don't you think? I would think their time and energy would be better spent on the issue at hand, wouldn't you?

It would appear that _you_ are the one who is bonkers here.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 20, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


History already has.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 20, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


You mean the way you all are claiming every cop is a racist? And every white man is, too?

Get the fuck out of here....


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 20, 2020)

westwall said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > jackflash said:
> ...


Trump cares for this country? Nonsense.

If he cares for this country then he should:
1. Condemned the Russians for interfering in to our presidential election, harassing us in with their fighter jets and ships in the international waters, caught multiple times off Alaskan coast. But not a single  words coming out against his master puppet.

2. Fanning the racial injustice. Threatening mayors and governors instead of working with them. He lied like HELL. 

3. Stop lying and spreading misinformation about the Coronavirus. 
4. Help stop spreading the infections that Americans are facing right now. He even blasted Biden for wearing a mask. His disaster town hall meeting mask is not good because a waitress told him. 
5. Look at the millions of millions of Americans that are sufferings, death and infections because of this moron. 
6. Look at his rallies not wearing mask or social distancing against his own policy.

He downplayed or played dumb this crisis from the beginning and we are now in 9 months......And still continues to play dumb.

NO and NO he doesn’t give a fuck. Now you tell me if he cares about Americans. Now you want 4 more years of this garbage  administration.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 20, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



These people don’t know the differences. The sad part of that is Trump has not address the police brutalities, has not address the racial injustice, mis management of the economic crisis, mismanagement of the Coronavirus crisis. 

Then they blamed the democrats for their failures and the violence. Maybe they forgot that these are under Trump administration.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 93% of the protesting is PEACEFUL and how many cities have we seen rioting or looting in?  3 at the most, but if you listen to these right wings fools who are spreading propaganda you would think this is happening from coast to coast.  What has Trump done to bring calm to America?  Not a damn thing, he is fanning the flames of hate and chaos.
> ...



Wrong comparisons because there are 331 millions in America. 

Maybe you don’t understand actually it’s higher than 93%. The problem with your ignorant opinion like the rest is you make it sounds that all BLM protests are violence all over  US. You make it sounds that the entire  US cities are burning and rioting and looting. You make it sounds that all blacks are bad. That is totally HOGWASH. 

All these massacres of citizens, school shootings, church shootings are done by whites, all these pro Trump Nazis rally.  It will be very stupid and wrong to say that all whites are mass murderers and all whites are racist.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Actually history proves me right.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 20, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



Show me where anyone said EVERY cop and white man is racist, now you GTFOH.


----------



## westwall (Sep 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...








2 billion dollars in damage, and dozens of murders says that you are an idiot.


----------



## westwall (Sep 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...









No, not nonsense.  The problem you people have is you think words from a politician mean something.  they don't.  While you people were applauding michelle obummer and her various hashtag statements about releasing prisoners from Boko Haram etc. the reality is they DID nothing.  Trump has gotten our hostages freed.  Obummer traded five high level terrorists for a worthless piece of shit deserter.  That's it.  That's the one hostage he ever got released.  

The russians have ALWAYS harassed us and interfered with our elections.  obummer was notified of it and told the FBI to do nothing.  Trump has acted to reduce the russian influence.  All quietly but he has done meaningful things other than your hero the obummer.  

The MSM is fanning the flames of racial injustice you clown.  For THEIR own ends.

He did't, and in fact while YOUR heros dawdled, he acted.  

The masks don't do shit.  If they did the assholes telling us to wear them all of the time WOULD be.  Whenever they think they are off camera, so too do the masks come off.  

No you fucking imbecile.  They are suffering BECAUSE OF CHINA!  They launched the attack, and chinese stooges, like you, try and blame Trump

Look at the rioters not social distancing or wearing maskes.  In other words, you are wrong on all counts and either a paid chinese/russian stooge, or are too stupid to think for yourself.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 20, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Instead, because right wingers are, you know, kind of stupid, masks became a part of the culture wars. Never should have been, but they did.
> 
> Trump is the one who threw out the Pandemic Playbook Obama had left.
> Trump is the one who disbanded the Pandemic Response Team
> ...



  Spare me the bullshit.

  The _“pandemic”_ never was anything more than a routine flu outbreak, that has been exaggerated and hyperbolized into a fake crisis.

  There never was any legitimate cause for state and local officials to seize and abuse so much power over us, under the pretext of this _“pandemic”_.  There was never any legitimate reason nor authority to shut down our businesses, our churches, and other public places; there was never any legitimate reason nor authority to throw people out of work, and sabotage the economy.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



The Ferguson riots happened under Obama's administration. So what?


----------



## freyasman (Sep 20, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Not really though.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 20, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


You need a remedial class then.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


You claiming there aren't race baiters here who do that?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 21, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2020)

I'm going to try to answer this nicely, but after this, I'm pretty much done with you. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So why did my bringing it up elicit such an acid and hateful response from you? Why was your first reaction to label me a racist and presume to tell me I don't care? You care (a little bit) about the businesses being burned out but if _I_ point it out and condemn it, _I'm_ the racist. Go figure.



Because you keep using some broken windows as an excuse to ingore the real problem, Police Misconduct. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> It wouldn't be happening if the rioters and protesters had stayed focused on the issue of black men being killed by cops and not strayed into anti-capitalism and erroneously viewing business owners as part of the problem.



Actually, the thing is, white people ONLY pay attention to this stuff when their stuff is getting burned. Take LA. Nobody paid attention to the cops beating Rodney King... they even acquitted the thugs on the first go round. Then we had riots, and they GOT action.  The Police Cheif was fired and the cops were tried in front of a black jury. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> This is something you say when a business is damaged or destroyed by fire or flood, not when a bunch of thugs torch it deliberately and indiscriminately. This is the utmost in arrogant selfishness. Especially considering that it wasn't _your_ business that was destroyed.



Actually, I put in the the same category  A fire happens because you let an unsafe situation occur. A flood happens because you were stupid enough to build on a flood plain.  A riot happens because you spent decades ignoring legitimate complaints. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Anyway, no, they won't be fine. You know how insurance companies are. Most will give the absolute minimum payout which might help the owners recoup some of the loss of liquid assets but I expect that in many cases, it will not be enough to actually get the business going again.



Oh, I know how insurance companies are, but when I complain about how my experiences with Cigna changed my views on health care, you guys all dismiss it.  But the point is, they have insurance. In some cases the riots are a blessing.  They were probably already struggling due to the plague.  Now they can cash out their failed businesses. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> On top of that, cities like Seattle announcing that they are cutting funding to the police has forced some businesses there to close permanently or move because with reduced law enforcement presence, insurance companies either will not insure anymore or will render the policies useless in the event of rioting or crime. And unfortunately, the city has made it all too clear that they condone looting and burning.



I doubt anyone condones it.  "Not shooting a black person because of a broken window" might make racists like you unhappy, but let's not forget, WE ARE HERE BECAUSE OF EXCESSIVE FORCE.  




Ghost of a Rider said:


> Has it not occurred to you that had not the rioters been defying pandemic and social distancing protocols to gather in masses in the streets to loot and burn, your so called "Trump Plague" might not have been as bad? And perhaps some of those businesses would still be open and operating?



Nope.  If Trump had taken positive action on either the plague or the riots, things wouldn't be so bad.  Trump does what he does best- Take a bad situation and make it worse.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Nope. Sorry, but looters and burners don't get to use a pandemic as an excuse. Besides, it certainly doesn't explain why the Ferguson riots were so bad. Another thing, if the intensity and violence of the riots could be attributed to folks being cooped up for a long time then any quicker action taken by Trump would have exacerbated the situation by requiring people to be _cooped up even longer._



The thing was, the Ferguson riots were limited to Ferguson... they weren't national riots. 

As for Trump, had he taken quicker action, and not LIED about how serious it was, we'd have probably ended quarrentine a lot earlier.  This is exactly what the Europeans did.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Again, you don't get to use a pandemic as an excuse to commit an act you know is illegal. If you get to use stress as an excuse for looting and burning then cops can use it as an excuse for shooting people in tense situations. You can't have it both ways.



Again, the rioters destroyed insured property.  Rittenhouse murdered people. The thug cops murdered people. 

The real problem, people like you and Mormon Bob consider white property more important than black lives. And then you scratch your big monkey craniums and wonder why you have riots. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You are aware of the fact that protesters brought guns and other weapons to the CHAZ, right? Are you also aware of the Antifa thug killing the Trump supporter? Were you equally critical of that guy? Did you mention it or condemn it at all or did you not give it a second thought? I'm betting you did none of those things.



Since the Feds murdered that guy before we ever heard his side of the story, I guess we'll never know.  Frankly, it sounded more like an execution than an arrest.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Also, you're quick to chalk up the riots to pent up frustration over lack of action on police reforms and you excuse it for that reason and say it was inevitable. Well, the Kyle Rittenhouse case is the exact same thing but in the other direction. Rittenhouse was there to help protect a business from rioters. Ask me why. Because of the frustration of business owners at the inaction of the city and state to do anything about the destruction. If the riots were inevitable then any response to that is inevitable.



Rittenhouse was a high-school dropout with a long history of violence.  He's a little piece of shit who was always going to end up hurting someone.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Their responses to evidence and links are irrelevant. It is your duty when you make a claim to support it.



Uh, no, I'm only posting here for my own entertainment...  If a link interests me, I'll post it.  I really don't need to post "proof" of Trump's racism, that's been well established.   Yesterday he was in White minnesota telling the rednecks about their "good genes" and about how he's blocking more black refugees from Somalia.  Not posting a link to that, either. 

And I'm more or less done with you.  MOving on to making fun of Mormon Bob.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Spare me the @bullshit.
> 
> The _“pandemic”_ never was anything more than a routine flu outbreak, that has been exaggerated and hyperbolized into a fake crisis.



Yeah, you know what, I think I'll believe doctors and scientists on this one before I believe a guy who thinks he's wearing Magic Underwear.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> There never was any legitimate cause for state and local officials to seize and abuse so much power over us, under the pretext of this _“pandemic”_. There was never any legitimate reason nor authority to shut down our businesses, our churches, and other public places; there was never any legitimate reason nor authority to throw people out of work, and sabotage the economy.



Sure there was... It would have spread a lot faster and been a lot more deadly if we hadn't.  

Countries that shut down quickly (Japan and Germany) had very small caseloads.  Countries that resisted shutting down (Italy and Spain) had massive death tolls because their hospitals were overrun.  

It comes down to "flattening the curve".  If we kept going on, we'd have had millions of cases and the hospitals would have been overwhelmed.  

This thread is about your deep, deep concern for cops.  Okay, according the police propaganda website, Office Down Memorial Page - so far this year, 35 officers have been killed in gunfire incidents (not a significant increase over last year with no riots), and 110 have died from Covid 19.  

The problem was that much like Italy, too many people ignored the warnings and broke the rules, that's why this thing has gone on as long as it has and has been as deadly.  But even Italy finally got a handle on it.  This country, not so much, and a lot of that has to do with your Orange Cult Leader and his refusal to have a consistant message. 

(By the way, is it tough belonging to two cults at the same time? I wouldn't join one, but you seem be serving two masters these days.)


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 21, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> The real problem, people like you and Mormon Bob consider white property more important than black lives. And then you scratch your big monkey craniums and wonder why you have riots.



  Color has nothing to do with it.

  It's a decision for the subhuman piece of criminal shit to make—does he value his own life more than he values stealing or destroying other people's property?  It he chooses to participate in rioting and looting and stealing and destroying, and gets his worthless ass shot for it, then it's his own damn fault.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Color has nothing to do with it.
> 
> It's a decision for the subhuman piece of @criminal shit to make—does he value his own life more than he values stealing or destroying other people's property? It he chooses to participate in rioting and looting and stealing and destroying, and gets his worthless ass shot for it, then it's his own damn fault.



That you would murder someone over a TV says a lot about you. 

That you have the values of Joseph Smith and not Jesus.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 21, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> That you would murder someone over a TV says a lot about you.



  That you would defend subhuman pieces of shit who would put me in the position of having to shoot them in order to defend myself, my family, my home, my business, or whatever, says everything about you.

  Of course, it's no coincidence that you're also one of the loudest advocates of depriving human beings of the right to possess and use the tools with which to defend ourselves against subhuman criminal filth.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



No, I did not. I gave no indication whatsoever that I am not aware of peaceful protesters. You conflated my remarks about rioters to mean that I view all protesters as rioters which is either blatant dishonesty or blatant poor reading comprehension. 

For the record, I do not see all protesters as rioters. However, as I said earlier, all rioters are protesters.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 21, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



No all Rioters and Looters are NOT protesters.  All Protesters are Protesters and all Rioters and Looters are Rioters and Looters.  That's like the extreme left saying that all gun owners are murderers.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> That you would defend subhuman pieces of @shit who would put me in the position of having to shoot them in order to defend myself, my family, my home, my business, or whatever, says everything about you.



We weren't talking about yourself. We were talking about property. Frankly, a mob is intent on burning your store, there's probably not much you can do about it with a gun.  

So again, property vs. Human life.. I vote for human life.  I mean, even if they were Mormons. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> Of course, it's no coincidence that you're also one of the loudest advocates of depriving human beings of the right to possess and use the tools with which to defend ourselves against subhuman criminal filth.



Guy, we have 39,000 gun deaths a year in this country, and only 200 cases of guns being used in legitimate "self-defense" by civilians.  Most of those are wives shooting abusive husbands, not strangers trying to break into your house.  

It's like whining that I'm against you having a Bigfoot Hunting License.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 21, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > That you would defend subhuman pieces of @shit who would put me in the position of having to shoot them in order to defend myself, my family, my home, my business, or whatever, says everything about you.
> ...



Hey, I can sell you a Big Foot Hunting license along with an Insurance Policy for Elephant Stampedes and Hurricanes for Kansas.  And cheap too.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Hey, I can sell you a Big Foot Hunting license along with an Insurance Policy for Elephant Stampedes and Hurricanes for Kansas. And cheap too.



Sounds good. Maybe you should sell those to Mormon Bob. He thinks Joseph Smith was talking to God, he'll buy anything.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 21, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> We weren't talking about yourself. We were talking about property. Frankly, a mob is intent on burning your store, there's probably not much you can do about it with a gun.



  Tell that to the Korean shopowners whose businesses were the only ones left standing in their neighborhood after the Rodney _“Piñata”_ King riots in 1992.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 21, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> I'm going to try to answer this nicely,



"Answer nicely": a euphemism for calling your opponent racist.  



> but after this, I'm pretty much done with you.



Whassamatter, the insults and accusations of racism aren't working? Did you think that that grade school tactic would actually convince me that destroying property is justified? 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So why did my bringing it up elicit such an acid and hateful response from you? Why was your first reaction to label me a racist and presume to tell me I don't care? You care (a little bit) about the businesses being burned out but if _I_ point it out and condemn it, _I'm_ the racist. Go figure.





> Because you keep using some broken windows as an excuse to ingore the real problem, Police Misconduct.



_"some broken windows"? _Mere broken windows would not constitute over a billion dollars in damage. Downplaying the damage and violence will not make the fact go away that innocent people are being victimized because of someone else's misdeeds. 

What it comes down to is that people like you think injustice is the answer to injustice.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> It wouldn't be happening if the rioters and protesters had stayed focused on the issue of black men being killed by cops and not strayed into anti-capitalism and erroneously viewing business owners as part of the problem.





> Actually, the thing is, white people ONLY pay attention to this stuff when their stuff is getting burned. Take LA. Nobody paid attention to the cops beating Rodney King... they even acquitted the thugs on the first go round. Then we had riots, and they GOT action.  The Police Cheif was fired and the cops were tried in front of a black jury.



White people pay attention when their stuff is getting burned for no good reason other than because the protests became mobs and the mobs got out of control. And you're forgetting that black-owned businesses were damaged as well. Were these people also not paying attention?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> This is something you say when a business is damaged or destroyed by fire or flood, not when a bunch of thugs torch it deliberately and indiscriminately. This is the utmost in arrogant selfishness. Especially considering that it wasn't _your_ business that was destroyed.





> Actually, I put in the the same category  A fire happens because you let an unsafe situation occur. A flood happens because you were stupid enough to build on a flood plain.



Oversimplification is definitely one of your strengths (weaknesses). Sometimes fires happen because of shorts in appliances or wiring in the walls or generally things that are out of the owner's control or ability to foresee. And floods don't always happen in floodplains or flood prone areas. This is what happened in our area in 2016. 

You are incapable of empathy and thinking past the _Better Ghettos & Urban Wastelands_ book at the end of your nose. 



> A riot happens because you spent decades ignoring legitimate complaints.



A riot happens when anger and outrage get out of control and then is misdirected at innocent people.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Anyway, no, they won't be fine. You know how insurance companies are. Most will give the absolute minimum payout which might help the owners recoup some of the loss of liquid assets but I expect that in many cases, it will not be enough to actually get the business going again.





> Oh, I know how insurance companies are, but when I complain about how my experiences with Cigna changed my views on health care, you guys all dismiss it.



Who is "you guys"? I know nothing about your experiences with Cigna.



> But the point is, they have insurance. In some cases the riots are a blessing.  They were probably already struggling due to the plague.  Now they can cash out their failed businesses.



Do you not understand that these people don't want to "cash out"? Do you not understand that when one starts a business, the motive and drive to do so goes way beyond money? What am I saying, of course you don't. 

These people want to get their businesses going again AFTER THE PANDEMIC. Now that will be impossible for some because of the riots. Years of sweat, toil, stress and sleepless nights was all for nothing because a bunch of entitled thugbrats got their feelings hurt when a cop shot someone thousands of miles away.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> On top of that, cities like Seattle announcing that they are cutting funding to the police has forced some businesses there to close permanently or move because with reduced law enforcement presence, insurance companies either will not insure anymore or will render the policies useless in the event of rioting or crime. And unfortunately, the city has made it all too clear that they condone looting and burning.





> I doubt anyone condones it.  "Not shooting a black person because of a broken window" might make racists like you unhappy, but let's not forget, WE ARE HERE BECAUSE OF EXCESSIVE FORCE.



And business owners in Seattle, Portland, Minneapolis, Kenosha and numerous other cities are where they are BECAUSE OF EXCESSIVE FORCE by mobs. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Has it not occurred to you that had not the rioters been defying pandemic and social distancing protocols to gather in masses in the streets to loot and burn, your so called "Trump Plague" might not have been as bad? And perhaps some of those businesses would still be open and operating?





> Nope.  If Trump had taken positive action on either the plague or the riots, things wouldn't be so bad.  Trump does what he does best- Take a bad situation and make it worse.



"Positive action" on the pandemic would have simply meant a longer period of social distancing and confinement. The very two things you blamed the violence of the riots for. As for any action on the riots, you know as well as I do that _anything_ Trump did in regards to the riots would have set them off. Why? Because they hate him. You can't reason with people like that. Believe me, I know this from experience from trying to reason with you.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Nope. Sorry, but looters and burners don't get to use a pandemic as an excuse. Besides, it certainly doesn't explain why the Ferguson riots were so bad. Another thing, if the intensity and violence of the riots could be attributed to folks being cooped up for a long time then any quicker action taken by Trump would have exacerbated the situation by requiring people to be _cooped up even longer._





> The thing was, the Ferguson riots were limited to Ferguson... they weren't national riots.



Irrelevant. The Ferguson riots got violent on their own. For that matter, so did the Rodney King riots. You can't blame a pandemic for the violence of these riots when Ferguson and other past riots prove that a pandemic is not necessary for a protest to get violent.



> As for Trump, had he taken quicker action, and not LIED about how serious it was, we'd have probably ended quarrentine a lot earlier.  This is exactly what the Europeans did.



Why does lying on Trump's part bother you so much when you're so adept at it yourself? You lied about the Sandmann case, you lied about the Michael Brown case and you're lying here. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Again, you don't get to use a pandemic as an excuse to commit an act you know is illegal. If you get to use stress as an excuse for looting and burning then cops can use it as an excuse for shooting people in tense situations. You can't have it both ways.





> Again, the rioters destroyed insured property.



The property being insured does not make it legal, ethical, moral or justified. 

You have said that you don't favor rioting but there is one glaring omission in your arguments: Condemnation of the destruction of personal property. You will use misdirection with irrelevancies, give excuses, make assumptions, ignore relevant facts, ignore logic, ignore reason, conflate, downplay, make ad hominem attacks, insult and generally do anything it takes to take the spotlight off the holes in your own narrative. Not once have you actually said that the destruction of personal property is wrong.



> Rittenhouse murdered people.



That has yet to be determined. He claims self defense and I'm inclined to believe him because the video clearly shows people chasing him, assaulting and tackling him. 

Having said that, rather than make a summary judgment based on less than all the facts (as you clearly have a talent for) I will await the results of the trial.



> The thug cops murdered people.



And? I fail to see how this justifies burning a city.



> The real problem, people like you and Mormon Bob consider white property more important than black lives.



Um, no. That is just your penchant for conflation, exaggeration and moral posturing talking. You ought to know by now that these cheap tactics do not work on me. 

If they hadn't unjustly destroyed property in response to the unjust killing of a black man, I just might be standing beside you protesting. But alas, that is not the case. As I said, you think injustice is the proper response to injustice.



> And then you scratch your big monkey craniums and wonder why you have riots.



Rioters destroy property of innocent people with impunity and inaction and tacit approval of the city government and then you scratch your big monkey craniums and wonder why you have people like Rittenhouse showing up armed. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You are aware of the fact that protesters brought guns and other weapons to the CHAZ, right? Are you also aware of the Antifa thug killing the Trump supporter? Were you equally critical of that guy? Did you mention it or condemn it at all or did you not give it a second thought? I'm betting you did none of those things.





> Since the Feds murdered that guy before we ever heard his side of the story, I guess we'll never know.  Frankly, it sounded more like an execution than an arrest.



I've no doubt that this is exactly what you think. But you would have thought this no matter what went down.

Anything having to do with Trump, Trump supporters, whites, cops or rich people, you always assume the worst, most sinister motives. You, my friend, are a bitter, vindictive soul. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Also, you're quick to chalk up the riots to pent up frustration over lack of action on police reforms and you excuse it for that reason and say it was inevitable. Well, the Kyle Rittenhouse case is the exact same thing but in the other direction. Rittenhouse was there to help protect a business from rioters. Ask me why. Because of the frustration of business owners at the inaction of the city and state to do anything about the destruction. If the riots were inevitable then any response to that is inevitable.





> Rittenhouse was a high-school dropout with a long history of violence.  He's a little piece of shit who was always going to end up hurting someone.



George Floyd had a history of violence too. So did Jacob Blake for that matter. So what? Besides, one video of one altercation hardly counts as "a long history of violence". 

Your predilection for hyperbole and exaggeration knows no bounds.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Their responses to evidence and links are irrelevant. It is your duty when you make a claim to support it.





> Uh, no, I'm only posting here for my own entertainment...  If a link interests me, I'll post it.



It doesn't matter that you're only here for entertainment. You make a claim, you back it up. If you don't, you are viewed as an internet troll with zero integrity. Which is just what you have proven yourself to be. 

Most here don't take you seriously for that reason. That and for your hypocrisy, your juvenile debate style of ad hominem attacks and your language that serves no other purpose than to provoke your opponent. I've said it before and I'll say it again: You are completely useless. 



> I really don't need to post "proof" of Trump's racism, that's been well established.



Given that people like you think outdoor camping is a sign of white supremacy, that's not saying much.



> Yesterday he was in White minnesota telling the rednecks about their "good genes" and about how he's blocking more black refugees from Somalia.  Not posting a link to that, either.
> 
> And I'm more or less done with you.  MOving on to making fun of Mormon Bob.



And the hypocrisy and insults were working so well.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



_*Whoosh* _Right over your head.

Not all protesters are rioters BUT, all rioters are protesters.

For the most part, these people don't go to these protests to riot, loot and burn. However, some get caught up and carried away with the amped up emotions in the chaos and lash out. Once the first brick is thrown or the first fire is lit, that's it. More of them get caught up in it and before you know it, there's an entire mob looting and burning who left their homes an hour before with no other intention but to march down the street chanting "Black Lives Matter!".

This is what happens in a mob. I've said it before and I'll say it again: The mob is a mindless, unthinking, ruthless and unpredictable animal with no clear goal but to lash out and destroy and it cares not for who or what is in its path.


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 21, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Not all protesters are rioters BUT, all rioters are protesters.


Except for the ones who are sabotaging the protests.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 21, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Not all protesters are rioters BUT, all rioters are protesters.
> ...



That's not gonna wash. If you go to a protest with no intention to riot and with the idea that rioting is wrong and will not be tolerated, when someone does, you run them out of there or turn them in to the police. 

That's not to say that there were no outside agitators. There very well may have been. But even if there were, the protesters either tolerated it and chalked it up to fellow protesters getting caught up in the heat of the moment, or actively joined in. Either way, the existence of outside agitators does not help the case for the "peaceful protester" as they clearly didn't have a problem with property being destroyed and never tried to stop it.


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 21, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> That's not gonna wash. If you go to a protest with no intention to riot and with the idea that rioting is wrong and will not be tolerated, when someone does, you run them out of there or turn them in to the police.


Or the third option which is to do nothing.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Sep 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Only an idiot ignores the facts ----------------like all the dead bodies and burned cities that BLM has following them around. 

Grow up Daryl-------the truth speaks for itself no matter how much YOU try lying about it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> 93% of the protesting is PEACEFUL and how many cities have we seen rioting or looting in?  3 at the most, but if you listen to these right wings fools who are spreading propaganda you would think this is happening from coast to coast.  What has Trump done to bring calm to America?  Not a damn thing, he is fanning the flames of hate and chaos.



Seattle, Portland LA, Bakersfield, Atlanta, Los Angeles, New York City, St. Louis, San Jose, Detroit, Dallas, Austin, Minneapolis, Chicago, Phoenix, Richmond, Des Moines, Houston, Denver, Milwaukee, Kenosha, Eugene, Oakland, to name a few cities where riots took place.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 21, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > 93% of the protesting is PEACEFUL and how many cities have we seen rioting or looting in?  3 at the most, but if you listen to these right wings fools who are spreading propaganda you would think this is happening from coast to coast.  What has Trump done to bring calm to America?  Not a damn thing, he is fanning the flames of hate and chaos.
> ...



So you named 20 cities, how many cities are there in this country?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


sure there are peaceful protest is cities controlled by democrats here in North Carolina why are they peaceful? because they know what will happen to them and their families if they start to riot


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



That was just a few, I can go and add a lot more, you are the guy that claimed three at the most. Nice how you are trying to move the fence posts because you were totally incorrect.


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > We weren't talking about yourself. We were talking about property. Frankly, a mob is intent on burning your store, there's probably not much you can do about it with a gun.
> ...








Joe is very limited in his historical knowledge.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 21, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > That's not gonna wash. If you go to a protest with no intention to riot and with the idea that rioting is wrong and will not be tolerated, when someone does, you run them out of there or turn them in to the police.
> ...



And make it look like you are the one who initiated it.

You can bring up outside agitators all you want but there's no getting around one salient, inescapable fact: Some legitimate protesters rioted, looted and burned.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



How many cities does it take before looting and burning is considered wrong?


----------



## freyasman (Sep 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


How so?


----------



## freyasman (Sep 21, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Color has nothing to do with it.
> ...


It's not murder to defend your property from those who would steal it from you, or destroy it.
That you try to claim it is, says a lot about you.

People who don't care enough to want to defend themselves and their property from others with ill-intent, have no self respect, and no self worth.
That you try so hard to convince other people to give their's up, while you actually have none of your own, says even more about you.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 21, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > That you would defend subhuman pieces of @shit who would put me in the position of having to shoot them in order to defend myself, my family, my home, my business, or whatever, says everything about you.
> ...


Deliberate lie from you right there.


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 21, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> And make it look like you are the one who initiated it.


They need evidence


Ghost of a Rider said:


> You can bring up outside agitators all you want but there's no getting around one salient, inescapable fact: Some legitimate protesters rioted, looted and burned.


True. Some protesters riot.
Some do not.
Sometimes its sabotage.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 21, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try to answer this nicely,
> ...


Damn good post there. 
That was some top quality fisking.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 21, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



What will happen to them that isn't already happening?  Are you saying they know to stay in their place.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 21, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Go ahead and name them, what is the hold up?  It's about 20K cities in the US, how many of them would you say have riots and looting happening in them?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 21, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



One.

How many police killings does it take before you consider it wrong?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



So you admit you were wrong on saying only three? I made my point, I don't know how many cities they were rioting but a hell of a lot more than three. I really don't care, my point is made.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 21, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



No I said you guys claim that EVERY city in America is being looted and that there are riots going on, which is false.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



I never made the claim. 

You said: "93% of the protesting is PEACEFUL and how many cities have we seen rioting or looting in?  *3 at the most,* 

You didn't even make the claim that "EVERY city", again with the misstatements and your own failure to come clean and admit the mistakes. That leads me to believe you are out and out lying. This is what you said: "you would think this is happening from coast to coast."


----------



## beautress (Sep 21, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *MORE BAD NEWS FOR DEMOCRATS:
> Majority of Likely Voters Fear Current Lawlessness *
> ___
> *Want New Laws to Protect Police
> ...


Minnesota is a sad place. My prayers are up for the good people who make a difference in the beautiful land of a thousand lakes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


we patrol their neighborhoods to make sure their families are ...... safe yes that's it safe


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 21, 2020)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Why don't you start patrolling ALL the neighborhoods and make sure they are safe.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


nope just those


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 21, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Oh, really, then the Unbrella Man was a Protester?  He is a White Supremist that  was there just to keep the fires burning by breaking windows in local businesses.  Funny how you don't include your own looters and rioters.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Who?
What's his name?
Where is the actual evidence that this man is a "white supremacist"?




(When are you retards going to realize that just claiming outlandish bullshit is not going to work? No one is going to go along with your nonsense just because you broadcast it at a high volume.  Give it up, already.)


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 21, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



We already present that and it was all over the news.  Please stop insulting your own intelligence.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


it's your claim what's his name?


----------



## freyasman (Sep 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Linking to that should be easy then; go ahead.

All I can find is a CNN piece that lacks any evidence at all, and doesn't even give a name.


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...









You silly fool.  The police killed NINE under questionable circumstances.   You idiots have managed to murder over 30 and cause 2 billion in damage.  Much of that to innocent black owned businesses. 

How fucking moronic can you be.


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...







Nobody made that claim.


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...







No, you haven't.   Try again.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 21, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > freyasman said:
> ...



ARgue with yourself.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


IOW, you're lying again, and you're busted.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



There are and were other people there contributing to the chaos however the majority, somewhere in the area of 80 plus percent were left wing rioters. So lots of blame, however unfortunately BLM and Antifa seem to be the voices driving these events and therefore people are going to associate the good and bad with them.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 21, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Just as soon as the minority decides to act like they can function in a productive society (like the rest of us), instead of riding the _free shit train..._
> ...


Yep, we will enjoy them all the way to our victory.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 21, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Wow, whenever someone pulls a percentage out their ass, that reminds me that 87% of all percentages pulled out of asses are wrong including this one.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tell that to the Korean shopowners whose businesses were the only ones left standing in their neighborhood after the Rodney _“Piñata”_ King riots in 1992.



How many of those businesses are still there today after they threatened their customers with guns?  

But thanks for reminding us how racist you are, that you would compare King to a Pinata.  

Does that make Joseph Smith a "High-Diver"?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2020)

freyasman said:


> It's not murder to defend your property from those who would steal it from you, or destroy it.
> That you try to claim it is, says a lot about you.



Again, tell it to the asshole who just shot himself because he shot some guy on the street, and he got charged.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2020)

westwall said:


> You silly fool. The police killed NINE under questionable circumstances. You idiots have managed to murder over 30 and cause 2 billion in damage. Much of that to innocent black owned businesses.
> 
> How fucking moronic can you be.



The police kill 1000 Americans every year...  

You maybe have nine cases that are so fucking blatant, people get angry, as they should.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 21, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > It's not murder to defend your property from those who would steal it from you, or destroy it.
> ...


You mean the guy who was being railroaded at the urging of trash like you? To the point he got so demoralized he killed himself rather than suffer any more abuse from garbage people like you?
That the guy you mean? 
The one who did absolutely nothing wrong?


----------



## freyasman (Sep 21, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > It's not murder to defend your property from those who would steal it from you, or destroy it.
> ...


Btw, I ever meet your dad I'm going to slap the shit out of him for his failure as a father.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 21, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> How many of those businesses are still there today after they threatened their customers with guns?



  Attacking a store, with the intent of looting it, and destroying it, does not make one a customer of that store.




JoeB131 said:


> But thanks for reminding us how racist you are, that you would compare King to a Pinata.



  Nothing to do with race.

  It's just a simple fact, that what made Rodney King famous in the first place was his impersonation of a piñata.

  Funny thing is that you're the one who is always trying to make everything about race, and yet you're also the one accusing others of racism for saying things that have nothing at all to do with race.  I think it is quiet clear enough who is the genuine racist, here.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 21, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > And make it look like you are the one who initiated it.
> ...



The point is, some of these protests got out of hand. Even if we can put some blame on outside agitators it still means that some of the protesters were not able to keep a rein on their self control and allowed their emotions to take over. It also means that their morals and ethics must have been shaky to begin with if all it takes to destroy someone's business is the guy next to you (agitator?) throwing a rock through a window.

Maybe I'm just coo coo but I would not be inclined to destroy someone's business because of something some cop did. I also don't see the logic in committing injustice to fight injustice. 

All the pointless violence against innocent people and blocking a hospital entrance where they are bringing officers that were shot in an assassination attempt and chanting "We hope they die" doesn't make them look like the righteous fighting for justice, it just makes them look like rabid cop haters. They are doing their cause no favors by displaying the very thing they're fighting against: Hate.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 21, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



Then why does it matter how many cities it occurred in?



> How many police killings does it take before you consider it wrong?



Have I given you the impression that I'm okay with police killings?

But to answer your question: One. That is, if it's actually unjustified. But no one ever waits to find out if it was justified or not before turning and running to the nearest Target to start looting.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



My "own looters and rioters"? These idiots are not affiliated with me in any way and do not protest or loot on my behalf. What's more, I make no excuses for them like you are doing with "your own looters and rioters".

Something you need to remember: outside agitators or no, these people looted and burned long before anyone else came along. In other words, they never needed agitating in the first place.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 21, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...





Ghost of a Rider said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Notice that most on the right distance themselves from the right protesters while the left...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 21, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



In the Riots of the late 60s, the FBI tracked some of the same faces in every one of the riots.  Agitators have always been there for at least the last 60 years.  They are paid participants.  They aren't there for the protest, they are there to stoke the flames.  The only real question is who is paying them.  They are organized, know exactly where the cops are and where they are not.   Protesters don't have that capacity.


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > You silly fool. The police killed NINE under questionable circumstances. You idiots have managed to murder over 30 and cause 2 billion in damage. Much of that to innocent black owned businesses.
> ...








No, NINE were questionable.   The vast majority of cops who shoot people are black.  More than twice as often as white cops.


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...










With modern technology they most certainly do.  You sure you know about computers?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



You don't seriously expect me to believe that no protester ever gave in to high emotion and destroyed property, do you? 

It is naivete in the extreme to think that none of the recent protesters had a hand in at least some of the recent looting, burning and destruction.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



So they are paying agitators like George Soros is.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 22, 2020)

westwall said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Come on Westwall I expected more from you than cheap vulgarities,  but I guess when you are a idiot what else should I expect.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2020)

freyasman said:


> You mean the guy who was being railroaded at the urging of trash like you? To the point he got so demoralized he killed himself rather than suffer any more abuse from garbage people like you?
> That the guy you mean?
> The one who did absolutely nothing wrong?



He murdered someone.  A grand jury said so.  

We need to railroad a few more racists, then you all might finally get the point.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Nothing to do with race.
> 
> It's just a simple fact, that what made Rodney King famous in the first place was his impersonation of a piñata.
> 
> Funny thing is that you're the one who is always trying to make everything about race, and yet you're also the one accusing others of racism for saying things that have nothing at all to do with race. I think it is quiet clear enough who is the genuine racist, here.



No, Mormon Bob, what made him famous was four racist cops beat him mercilessly.  Only a racist would look at that film and make Piñata jokes.  You know, the kind of awful person who belongs to a racist cult that thinks dark skin is a curse from God.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Have I given you the impression that I'm okay with police killings?



Yes, frankly you have, given you are always making excuses for them. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> But to answer your question: One. That is, if it's actually unjustified. But no one ever waits to find out if it was justified or not before turning and running to the nearest Target to start looting.



Maybe because no one trusts the system at this point to hold anyone accountable.  Again, black folks asked NICELY for police reform and accountability for 10 years...  Colin took a knee and you thought he was a monster.  Now, suddenly you care about accountability when they are threatening to loot your stuff?  A lot of them are probably thinking, "We should have started looting 10 years ago."


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Notice that most on the right distance themselves from the right protesters while the left...



Really? I'm waiting for you guys to denounce Kyle Rittenhouse instead of making him a hero.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...



He gave you facts as well. 30 deaths, 2 billion in damage and much of it to innocent blacks and you can’t defend it.


----------



## westwall (Sep 22, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...









You offer nothing but lies so of course you are going to get vulgarities.   Now, answer the question.


----------



## westwall (Sep 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the guy who was being railroaded at the urging of trash like you? To the point he got so demoralized he killed himself rather than suffer any more abuse from garbage people like you?
> ...









Just don't cry when you get run over too.

Mmmmmkay.


----------



## westwall (Sep 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Notice that most on the right distance themselves from the right protesters while the left...
> ...






Why?  He defended himself from convicted violent scumbags.  He did nothing wrong, well, other than kill a couple of your buddies.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Notice that most on the right distance themselves from the right protesters while the left...
> ...



I don’t like any of the groups that are creating the violence, left or right. Bugaloos, proud boys, Antifa and BLM. Violence isn’t the answer. Rittenhouse and those he killed were looking for trouble, they all needed to stay away from the riots, like most Americans did.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2020)

JimBowie1958 said:


> View attachment 391637



Maybe you should stop believing things you know are offensive to decent people.  That might be a start. 



Papageorgio said:


> I don’t like any of the groups that are creating the violence, left or right. Bugaloos, proud boys, Antifa and BLM. Violence isn’t the answer. Rittenhouse and those he killed were looking for trouble, they all needed to stay away from the riots, like most Americans did.



Right. Because clearly, nothing was ever resolved through angry demonstrations.

Oh, wait.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Name 3 right wingers that have been arrested at the riots.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 391637
> ...


Thanks for again proving me right. The left won’t distance themselves from the violence and the rioters. Keep supporting the violence as more people die.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 22, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Give me a link to back up those so called facts.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 22, 2020)

westwall said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Lies, you're a Trump Humper that should come natural as much as your idol lies.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Thanks for again proving me right. The left won’t distance themselves from the violence and the rioters. Keep supporting the violence as more people die.



Let's get real here, buddy. 

200,000 Americans have died of Trump Plague.
39,000 Americans die every year due to gun violence, but we don't change our gun laws. 

You guys really think we should be upset that a few dozen people have been killed in riots? I mean, it's tragic and all that Trump has encouraged the violence instead of calling for calm or addressing the underlying complaints, but to put it another way.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> No, Mormon Bob, what made him famous was four racist cops beat him mercilessly. Only a racist would look at that film and make Piñata jokes. You know, the kind of awful person who belongs to a racist cult that thinks dark skin is a curse from God.



  Only a racist tries to make things about race, that have nothing to do with race.

  Rodney “Piñata” King was a piece of shit.  His being a piece of shit had nothing to do with the color of his skin, but with his behavior and choices.  If he'd been white, and made the same choices that he did, he'dd surely have experienced pretty much the same consequences.

  Of curse, you're a piece of shit, too.  You openly take the side of subhuman criminal filth, against that of actual human beings.  That says everything that anyone needs to know about you.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> 200,000 Americans have died of Trump Plague.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Only a racist tries to make things about race, that have nothing to do with race.
> 
> Rodney “Piñata” King was a piece of shit. His being a piece of shit had nothing to do with the color of his skin, but with his behavior and choices. If he'd been white, and made the same choices that he did, he'dd surely have experienced pretty much the same consequences.



Actually, no, he wouldn't have. 

I bring you- The AFFLUENZA TEEN - someone who unlike King, actually KILLED four people and injured 9 others in a DUI related incident. 






						Ethan Couch - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




His family argued that because he was sooo affluent, he had no ability to appreciate that what he did was wrong. He got less than two years in jail.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Of curse, you're a piece of shit, too. You openly take the side of subhuman criminal filth, against that of actual human beings. That says everything that anyone needs to know about you.



Again, when Ethan Couch is treated like Rodney King, then I will take your protests about who is "criminal filth" more seriously.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hey, Mormon Bob, here's another case of "Criminal Filth" you haven't gotten angry about. 






						Trial and sentencing of Robert H. Richards IV - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Richards is the son of Robert H. Richards III and Mariana, daughter of Mariana DuPont Stillman.[2] He lives in Delaware, and owns three homes, located in Greenville and North Shores.[3] He married Tracy Richards, but they later divorced.[4] 

In 2009, he entered a guilty plea and was convicted of raping his 3-year-old daughter,[1][5][6][7][8][9] after the girl reported the abuse to her grandmother.[4] Instead of serving out his eight-year prison sentence, *the sentencing order signed by Delaware Superior Court Judge Jan R. Jurden said that the "defendant will not fare well" in prison and thus the eight-year sentence was suspended.*[5][7][9][10] Delaware Public Defender Brendan J. O'Neill expressed surprise that Jurden would use such a rationale to avoid sending Richards to prison.[5][7]


----------



## freyasman (Sep 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the guy who was being railroaded at the urging of trash like you? To the point he got so demoralized he killed himself rather than suffer any more abuse from garbage people like you?
> ...


No he didn't. 

And no, they didn't.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Notice that most on the right distance themselves from the right protesters while the left...
> ...


Why would _anyone_ denounce him?

He did nothing wrong.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 22, 2020)

westwall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with that.
You attack a guy with a gun, you're _supposed _to get shot until you stop it.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing to do with race.
> ...



And yet another lie. I have never made excuses for unjustified cop shootings. What I say, and have said from the beginning, is that we should reserve final judgment until more details come to light or after a trial. Too often people start rioting right away only to find out the shooting was justified after all. 

You, on the other hand, are the one who always assumes the cop is racist and committed murder.

I would ask you to prove it but I know you're too much of a lazy troll to bother. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> But to answer your question: One. That is, if it's actually unjustified. But no one ever waits to find out if it was justified or not before turning and running to the nearest Target to start looting.





> Maybe because no one trusts the system at this point to hold anyone accountable.



Making excuses for looters and burners?



> Again, black folks asked NICELY for police reform and accountability for 10 years...  Colin took a knee and you thought he was a monster.



Another lie. I never said or considered Kaepernick a monster. Arrogant, entitled asshole, maybe. But not monster.



> Now, suddenly you care about accountability when they are threatening to loot your stuff?



Well, yes. I mean, it's not the cops that are doing the looting after all. 

I find it ironic and hypocritical when you, of all people, talk about accountability. You and they don't want accountability, you want revenge and retribution. 

When you protest and advocate for police accountability and then there's a shooting and you assume murder right off the bat, you're not interested in accountability. When there is an investigation to ascertain accountability just as you marched for and the shooting is deemed justified and you riot anyway, you're not interested in accountability. When the officer is charged and you riot anyway,  you're not interested in accountability. When there is a trial and the officer is acquitted and you riot anyway, you're not interested in accountability



> A lot of them are probably thinking, "We should have started looting 10 years ago."



No doubt many of them wish they had. Nothing says accountability like a free microwave.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for again proving me right. The left won’t distance themselves from the violence and the rioters. Keep supporting the violence as more people die.
> ...



I don’t blame Trump for the pandemic nor the economy resulting by governors needing to shut businesses during the pandemic and I am surprised at how well the economy has been rebounding from the initial shutdown of the pandemic.   60% of gun deaths are suicides, if a person is going to commit suicide, they will find away. A friend of ours had his guns taken away and instead he hung himself. Not sure why you keep saying “you guys”, I don’t and won’t own a gun, not my deal. I do agree Trump has not helped with the riots and he needs to be more vocal about ending them and needs to get off Twitter. He has been that way for his whole life and that’s why I couldn’t vote for him. No leader left or right has done anything to diffuse the riots. Interesting that you object to some innocent people dying and not other innocent people dying. To me it all is disturbing.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 22, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> I don’t like any of the groups that are creating the violence, left or right. Bugaloos, proud boys, .....


The Proud Boys merely defend themselves from ANTIFA and BLM Marxists.

You think self defense = 'creating violence'?


----------



## RealDave (Sep 22, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *MORE BAD NEWS FOR DEMOCRATS:
> Majority of Likely Voters Fear Current Lawlessness *
> ___
> *Want New Laws to Protect Police
> ...


 We support the police.  

Unlike you, we do not support the killing of unaermed black people.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 22, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Hey, Mormon Bob, here's another case of "Criminal Filth" you haven't gotten angry about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  A very large quantity of evil happens in the world, the overwhelming vast majority of it outside of my awareness, and of that which does come to my notice, the vast majority is far outside of my ability to do anything about it other than complain.

  You seem to be trying to imply that I would defend, or at least tacitly tolerate the subhuman piece of shit who is the subject of your post.  With this implication, you appear to be coming awfully close to violating the forum rule against _“pedo accusations”_.

  I've never heard of this particular piece of shit before, and if the story is as reported here, then yes, I am angry about it.  The other shit of shit who unworthily served as a judge, and gave this piece of shit a suspended sentence, is as good as a willing and knowing accessory to his crime, and they both belong in prison.  I'd be all for putting them both in the general population, and letting it be well-known among their fellow inmates what they did.  Even most subhuman criminal pieces of shit have some standards, and in cases like this, it often takes their kind to do the sort of justice that our formal system is just too unfortunately civilized to mete out.

  In any case, I acknowledge that there is a disparity in our justice system by social and financial class, and that this is a problem.  I don't know what the solution is to it.

  You're trying to make it about race, when it has nothing to do with race.  The piece of shit in question didn't get off easy because he's white; he got off easy because he's wealthy and well-connected.  His fate probably would have been the same if he was black, and was otherwise just as wealthy and well-connected; just as Rodney “Piñata” King's fate would surely have been the same if he was white, but was otherwise the same piece of criminal shit, of the same socioeconomic status, who made exactly the same choices.  It's probably relevant to point out the way in which The Piñata died cared nothing for his race, just that he was a burned-out drug addict, drowning in a swimming pool, in exactly the same way that he would have died if he was white, and had made the same choices.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2020)

RealDave said:


> Doc7505 said:
> 
> 
> > *MORE BAD NEWS FOR DEMOCRATS:
> ...



Who is we? There are those that are on the left that support defunding the police. That is not supporting the police.

No one supports the killing of unarmed people, regardless of skin color. There are instances where the police need to use deadly force to defend themselves such as the case in Ferguson and other cases. Floyd is a case where it looks like the former cop used excessive force. 

Your stereotyping is bigotry and lazy.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



And others on the Rump side.  You still don't get it.  Both sides don't want it to stop.  The Protesters and the Local Governments and People are between a rock and a hard place.  But it only stops when the locals say they've had enough.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



How can you respond to a post and it has nothing to do with the post you are responding to? I think you are smoking too much.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Name 3 left winger that have been arrested for riots.  These aren't directly connected to any side.  They are there to antagonize or get their Christmas Looting done early.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Here are the names of 59 of them arrested in Portland:

UPDATE: 59 Arrested During Riot (Photo)


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



And let's look at all the charges.  Very minor, certainly not Looting and Rioting.  Mostly interfering with the Police.  These were none of the Looters and Rioters you keep harping about.  The ones burning, stomping and looting are NEVER arrested as they are organized and know exactly where the cops and Guards are and make sure that they are doing their felonies where they aren't.  Those are the ones that needs to be arrested in  a bad way.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



That wasn't what you asked for. You asked for three names of 3 "left wingers" arrested for riots. You didn't say anything about looting. 

That said, almost all the names on this list have "Riot" in the list of charges.

Now, if you want names of protesters arrested for looting, the link below has a list of yet another fifty protesters in Boston being arrested for looting during the earlier protests in June:

Boston police release names, charges for 53 people arrested following protests


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> And let's look at all the charges.  Very minor, certainly not Looting and Rioting.  Mostly interfering with the Police.  These were none of the Looters and Rioters you keep harping about.  The ones burning, stomping and looting are NEVER arrested as they are organized and know exactly where the cops and Guards are and make sure that they are doing their felonies where they aren't.  Those are the ones that needs to be arrested in  a bad way.



Again with the dishonesty. You asked for three and you got 59. He asked for three from you and you deflected and once again you are deflecting. You keep throwing out allegations with nothing but your uneducated, uniformed opinion. If you have proof show it otherwise you are a dishonest, lying fool.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Your definition of Rioting is mighty slim.  If a person sits down and refuses to move, that's just cause for a cop to arrest them for resisting but that's not rioting.  But to you, that's rioting because it fits your own ends.  If a person refuses to move back, that's grounds to call them rioters to you as well.  Yes, that's grounds for the cuffs to go on but that's not cooperating with the Police, not rioting.  Here is rioting and these people were NOT arrested.  The community is made up of over 50% African American and the only problem they had was ONE slashed police tire and the Protesters ran off the ones that slashed the tire.  Welcome to Newark, NJ. the Largest City in NJ..

There are a lot off reasons why Newark is different.  But it has a lot to  do with the cooperation between the community, police and the Federal Government put forward by an Obama EO in 2016 that Trump has ignored.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > And let's look at all the charges.  Very minor, certainly not Looting and Rioting.  Mostly interfering with the Police.  These were none of the Looters and Rioters you keep harping about.  The ones burning, stomping and looting are NEVER arrested as they are organized and know exactly where the cops and Guards are and make sure that they are doing their felonies where they aren't.  Those are the ones that needs to be arrested in  a bad way.
> ...



I asked for Rioters not peaceful Protesters who did peaceful resistance.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

Here is a good example that blows a hole in your whole bs story.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I'm not the one who arrested them for rioting. If you have a problem with how "Riot" is defined, take it up with the people who arrested and charged them.



> If a person sits down and refuses to move, that's just cause for a cop to arrest them for resisting but that's not rioting.  But to you, that's rioting because it fits your own ends.  If a person refuses to move back, that's grounds to call them rioters to you as well.  Yes, that's grounds for the cuffs to go on but that's not cooperating with the Police, not rioting.  Here is rioting and these people were NOT arrested.  The community is made up of over 50% African American and the only problem they had was ONE slashed police tire and the Protesters ran off the ones that slashed the tire.  Welcome to Newark, NJ. the Largest City in NJ..
> 
> There are a lot off reasons why Newark is different.  But it has a lot to  do with the cooperation between the community, police and the Federal Government put forward by an Obama EO in 2016 that Trump has ignored.



Irrelevant. I never gave you any indication whatsoever what I think constitutes rioting. You asked for the names of three left wingers arrested for rioting. I gave you fifty nine. You then crawfished and said you were talking about looting so I gave you fifty arrested for looting. Now you're crawfishing again, talking about how relatively mild Newark protests were when no one said anything about Newark; and trying to define "Riot" on your own terms.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Your definition of Rioting also means those that refuse to budge and sit and have to be dragged off which make up most of your list.  Or not much more than that.  That's not Rioting yet you accept it as such.  Yet MOST of the real Rioters are never arrested because they know exactly where the cops are and burn, loot, etc. and aren't even from the local area.  And if you watched the clip I provided you would see that 4 of the arrested real Rioters were from White Supremists groups that were there to just keep things stirred up.  These people are the hardest to catch because they are well organized.  

You need to spend more time in going after the real criminals who are actually there to just keep the fires burning.  But instead, you go after the peaceful protesters.  Yah,  I know, your Orange Deity says you must so you do.  We understand.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



More of your dishonesty. If you could read properly, those arrested were charged with rioting. I'm not sure why you have issues telling the truth. 

You are also very good at trying to deflect, another trait of dishonesty.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Do you have proof that all those arrested were sitting peacefully? It seems you make up shit and then when asked for proof you deflect. So lets see your proof that all those arrested were sitting peacefully.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2020)

14 more in Lancaster arrested for rioting.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2020)

132 arrested overnight for looting in Minneapolis. 132 arrests made during unrest, looting in Minneapolis overnight


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Again, I never gave you any indication as to what I think constitutes rioting. And again, you asked for the names of three left wingers arrested for rioting so you got fifty nine. Take it up with those who arrested and charged them.

If you wanted the names of three left wingers who were arrested for, or guilty of, specific acts then you should have specified them. At the very least you should have clearly defined what you meant by "Rioting". 

Also, the fifty people in the second list I gave you were arrested for looting. On top of that, the link below tells of eighteen arrests in Portland in July for arson and property damage:

18 arrested in Portland for alleged arson, property damage, assaults on police 



> Yet MOST of the real Rioters are never arrested because they know exactly where the cops are and burn, loot, etc. and aren't even from the local area.  And if you watched the clip I provided you would see that 4 of the arrested real Rioters were from White Supremists groups that were there to just keep things stirred up.  These people are the hardest to catch because they are well organized.



As I just proved above, many "real" rioters have been arrested for looting, arson and property damage. Say what you will about white supremacist groups but the uncomfortable fact is, left wingers have been involved in the looting and burning from the beginning, regardless of whether white supremacists instigated it or not.



> You need to spend more time in going after the real criminals who are actually there to just keep the fires burning.



I don't need to spend more time doing anything - I'm not the one going after these people. And as has been pointed out already, the real criminals _are_ being arrested. The uncomfortable truth you seem incapable of accepting is that most of them are left wingers.



> But instead, you go after the peaceful protesters.  Yah,  I know, your Orange Deity says you must so you do.  We understand.



Why would I go after peaceful protesters? The peaceful protesters are not the ones looting and burning.

I have no problem with protesters who obey the law. Do it the right way: Apply for a permit to march or protest and then assemble in the designated area on the designated date and time and march or protest without blocking traffic, looting, burning or committing any other illegal activity. If they do it this way then they can shout until blood comes out of their ears for all I care.

You've been given everything you asked for: left wingers arrested for rioting, looting and arson. So how are you going to redefine "Riot" now, making purses out of calf leather during a full moon?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



When you look at what they actually did it was a far cry from rioting.  Any other time it would be less than dumping a bunch of tea overboard.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I read the description of the actions.  Nothing riotous about them.  I can recognize a paid rtwing poster such as yourself.  How is the weather in Moscow these days.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Once again, comrade, I can recognize a paid poster.  How is the weather in Moscow.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 22, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Yeah, he's a little bitch like that.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You have proof, all you have is your opinion and no proof.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Oh, look, the Russians have landed.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Thank you for your input, Comrade.  Putin would be proud.  Hope he issues you better Vodka this time around.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Sep 22, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try to answer this nicely,
> ...


One thing people are missing is that a lot of businesses in black neighborhoods don't have insurance because it's prohibitively expensive because insurance companies have seen this pattern in the past so they charge very high rates and very high deductibles to minimize their losses the next time there are riots.  A lot of stores in riot areas never open back up and the major chains refuse to open stores in those areas.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Not just in black neighborhoods.  MOST small businesses when they first start out don't have insurance like that.  That comes later after they find out if they have a long haul business or not.  But you are right, in a high degree of failure due to crime, it's difficult to get affordable insurance.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


^ That has to be the lamest tactic ive seen. Pretending people are paid by Russia to make posts is just plain dumb. You should be embarrassed.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 22, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Trolls don't embarrass easy.


----------



## justoffal (Sep 22, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > You can stop this nonsense.  Your spreading fear and hate isn't working anymore.
> ...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

Godboy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Well, Ivan, the closer we get  to the election, the more of you will be posting.


----------



## Godboy (Sep 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Bro, youre corny and a weak debator.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



And there you have it folks.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2020)

Daryl is getting his ass kick and humiliated himself with is lies. What a loser boi. No one will take his sorry ass seriously again.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Looks like he melts down when his lies are challenged.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 22, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



This cat is obviously in way over his head.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 22, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



My drink of choice is Coors, Gin and Kentucky Whiskey.  Yours is Russian Vodka.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Gotta love it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> And yet another lie. I have never made excuses for unjustified cop shootings. What I say, and have said from the beginning, is that we should reserve final judgment until more details come to light or after a trial. Too often people start rioting right away only to find out the shooting was justified after all.



Uh, yeah, here's the problem with that.  The system doesn't do a very good job of holding these guys accountable UNLESS you threaten a riot.   You can count the number of cops sent to prison for police brutality on one hand.  And when they are punished, they get pretty minimal sentences, and they are quickly released because the prisons don't want them, protecting them from the other inmates becomes a full time job.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Making excuses for looters and burners?



Excuses, no.  But it's kind of like if you kick your dog every day, and I tell you not to to that, and one day he rips your face off.   I told you not to do that.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Another lie. I never said or considered Kaepernick a monster. Arrogant, entitled asshole, maybe. But not monster.



you kind of proved my point.  You had a bigger problem with him taking a knee than cops shooting people. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> When you protest and advocate for police accountability and then there's a shooting and you assume murder right off the bat, you're not interested in accountability. When there is an investigation to ascertain accountability just as you marched for and the shooting is deemed justified and you riot anyway, you're not interested in accountability. When the officer is charged and you riot anyway, you're not interested in accountability. When there is a trial and the officer is acquitted and you riot anyway, you're not interested in accountability



When some Klansman lynches a black child, and he's acquitted by an all white jury, that's not accountability. The problem is, we don't have a lot of faith in investigations and trials being conducted by the same people who are involved in the underlying offense.   What should be done is to have a seperate organization that investigates and prosecutes these incidents.  That is exactly what happened in the Van Dyke trial. After the CPD and the Cook County States Attorney tried to cover the whole thing up, they appointed a special prosecutor. They had a trial, which took FOUR YEARS to get to a verdict.  (Again, this was a case where they had the whole fucking thing on tape and there was very little question as to what happened.)  After the Jury found him guilty on multiple counts, the judge decided to give him the most minimal sentence he could.   The other three cops who were put on trial were acquitted in a bench trial by a politically connected judge. 

And this was a more successful version of "accountability"


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> A very large quantity of evil happens in the world, the overwhelming vast majority of it outside of my awareness, and of that which does come to my notice, the vast majority is far outside of my ability to do anything about it other than complain.



yet, you seem to spend a lot of time complaining about minor evil committed by poor black people and not so much about major league evil committed by affluent white people.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> I've never heard of this particular piece of @shit before, and if the story is as reported here, then yes, I am angry about it. The other @shit of @shit who unworthily served as a judge, and gave this piece of @shit a suspended sentence, is as good as a willing and knowing accessory to his crime, and they both belong in prison. I'd be all for putting them both in the general population, and letting it be well-known among their fellow inmates what they did. Even most subhuman criminal pieces of @shit have some standards, and in cases like this, it often takes their kind to do the sort of justice that our formal system is just too unfortunately civilized to mete out.



Okay, Mormon Bob, but the point was, this rich white person committed an awful crime... and you guys aren't spending as much time bitching about that as you spend bitched about someone who stole a wide-screen during a riot.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> You're trying to make it about race, when it has nothing to do with race. The piece of @shit in question didn't get off easy because he's white; he got off easy because he's wealthy and well-connected. His fate probably would have been the same if he was black, and was otherwise just as wealthy and well-connected;



But that's the point, Mormon Bob.  We are a racist country and black folks don't have wealth or connections. The difference is that how the system treats people from birth to death differs largely based on their race, and it's been that way for generations. 

You'd have to wonder, if every defendent got a "Dream Team" of lawyers, instead of poor black people getting stuck with a Public Defender in a hurry to cop a plea to get this off his desk, would we see the same level of justice.  I think not.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> just as Rodney “Piñata” King's fate would surely have been the same if he was white, but was otherwise the same piece of criminal @shit, of the same socioeconomic status, who made exactly the same choices. It's probably relevant to point out the way in which The Piñata died cared nothing for his race, just that he was a burned-out drug addict, drowning in a swimming pool, in exactly the same way that he would have died if he was white, and had made the same choices.



King's addictions were at least in part due to the lifetime of pain he felt after his severe beating, which included his eye socket being shattered.  But let's make jokes about him being a Piñata, because that's totally what Jesus would do.  Tell us again what a "Good Christian" you are.  

I give King some credit, because he called for calm after the riots started in 1992....  If he was what you say he was, he could have said, "Not my problem."  Instead, he called for calm with his famous "Can't we all just get along". 

Well, apparently we can't.  it's been nearly 30 years, we are still dealing with the same problems, but worse.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> I don’t blame Trump for the pandemic nor the economy resulting by governors needing to shut businesses during the pandemic and I am surprised at how well the economy has been rebounding from the initial shutdown of the pandemic.



Yeah, you guys live in your own little world.  The economy is shit right now...  It won't get better for years.  That the burger flippers are back to work, doesn't really show improvement. 



Papageorgio said:


> 60% of gun deaths are suicides, if a person is going to commit suicide, they will find away. A friend of ours had his guns taken away and instead he hung himself. Not sure why you keep saying “you guys”, I don’t and won’t own a gun, not my deal.



Yet, you guys don't call for tougher gun laws, and you make excuses for the gun carnage that happens.  Point is, if we banned guns, we wouldn't stop all murders and suicides, but we'd have a lot less of them.  



Papageorgio said:


> I do agree Trump has not helped with the riots and he needs to be more vocal about ending them and needs to get off Twitter. He has been that way for his whole life and that’s why I couldn’t vote for him. No leader left or right has done anything to diffuse the riots. Interesting that you object to some innocent people dying and not other innocent people dying. To me it all is disturbing.



Naw,man, what's disturbing is that you guys are holding up these folks who've been killed in riots (some of them by police) as the worst thing ever. I see them as a byproduct of Trump's failures. He failed on the Virus, he failed on the economy, he failed to calm things down after the riots started.  

I see them as the same problem- the inability of Trump and his Republican Cronies to solve problems or set the correct priorities.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 23, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> My drink of choice is Coors, Gin and Kentucky Whiskey. Yours is Russian Vodka.



  Just because you're a drunkard is no reason to assume that other people are as well.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 23, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> When some Klansman lynches a black child, and he's acquitted by an all white jury, that's not accountability.



  When is the last time that anyone who could accurately be described as a _“Klansman”_ lynched anyone, and got away with it?

  As far as I know, the last verifiable KKK lynching occurred in 1981, and the legal aftermath of that pretty much brought about the end of any meaningful existence for what was left of the Ku Klux Klan.  One of the perpetrators was put to death for his part in the crime, another is serving a life-without-parole sentence in prison.

  When the mother of the victim won a wrongful death lawsuit against the Ku Klux Klan, the only asset that could be identified as belonging to the KKK was an old warehouse, which the KKK had been using as it's _“national headquarters”_.  That warehouse was seized, sold, and the proceeds given to the victim's mother; and with that, the KKK ceased, once and for all, to have any meaningful existence.

  All that has ever existed since then, under any variation of the Ku Klux Klan name, are a handful of tiny organizations, having no connection to one another, making dubious claims about any connections to the original organization.

  For all intents and purposes, the Ku Klux Klan is dead, extinct, except as a fictitious bogyman often invoked by members of the same party that created and supported the Ku Klux Klan.  The _AntiFa_/_Black Lies Matter_/_Occupy Wall Street_, etc. movements are the closest thing that now exists to any modern counterpart to the Ku Klux Klan; created and supported by the same party that created and supported the KKK, for the same purposes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 23, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> When is the last time that anyone who could accurately be described as a _“Klansman”_ lynched anyone, and got away with it?
> 
> As far as I know, the last verifiable KKK lynching occurred in 1981, and the legal aftermath of that pretty much brought about the end of any meaningful existence for what was left of the Ku Klux Klan. One of the perpetrators was put to death for his part in the crime, another is serving a life-without-parole sentence in prison.



You missed the point entirely, didn't you?  The point was, far too recently, within my lifetime, it was still common for Klansmen to lynch people and get away with it.  

Now cops lynch people and get away with it.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> The _AntiFa_/_Black Lies Matter_/_Occupy Wall Street_, etc. movements are the closest thing that now exists to any modern counterpart to the Ku Klux Klan; created and supported by the same party that created and supported the KKK, for the same purposes.



Mormon Bob, you keep getting excited like that, you'll soil your magic underwear.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 23, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> yet, you seem to spend a lot of time complaining about minor evil committed by poor black people and not so much about major league evil committed by affluent white people.



  And being the racist that you are, you're the one who keeps on insisting that it's about race, rather than about affluence or behavior or the choices that one makes and the consequences thereof.




JoeB131 said:


> Okay, Mormon Bob, but the point was, this rich white person committed an awful crime... and you guys aren't spending as much time bitching about that as you spend bitched about someone who stole a wide-screen during a riot.



  At least I'm not making an absurd attempt at a _tu quoque_ argument by insisting that because some people get away with some crimes, that other people, committing other crimes, also ought to get away with it.

  What you cannot get away with, is that to the core, if you're not actually a criminal yourself, you are certainly more sympathetic to criminals than you are to human beings, and you consistently take the side of criminals against that of human beings.  I do not think that anyone needs to know any more than this about you, to accurately judge your character.  You are, undeniably, a subhuman criminal in spirit, if not in actual behavior.  And at this point, I have to call bullshit on any claim that you're not an actual, literal criminal, who goes and and commits actual acts of theft, destruction, and violence against others.  No decent, law-abiding human being would ever defend subhuman criminal filth, as staunchly and consistently as you do.




JoeB131 said:


> But that's the point, Mormon Bob. We are a racist country and black folks don't have wealth or connections. The difference is that how the system treats people from birth to death differs largely based on their race, and it's been that way for generations.
> 
> You'd have to wonder, if every defendent [sic] got a "Dream Team" of lawyers, instead of poor black people getting stuck with a Public Defender in a hurry to cop a plea to get this off his desk, would we see the same level of justice. I think not.



You do realize, don't you, that the term _“Dream Team”_, as you are using it, referred originally to a collection of lawyers that were assembled to defend a *black* man, who was accused of a terrible double-murder, of which he was ultimately acquitted?  Many people, to this day, believe that he did, in fact, commit that murder, and that he got Away with it largely because he was wealthy and well-connected.  This was the same case that also gave us the term _“Race Card”_.




JoeB131 said:


> King's addictions were at least in part due to the lifetime of pain he felt after his severe beating, which included his eye socket being shattered. But let's make jokes about him being a Piñata, because that's totally what Jesus would do. Tell us again what a "Good Christian" you are.



  That must have been some beating, to have such powerful effects as to manifest retroactively, turning him into a drug addict and a criminal long before it actually happened.

  But now, we're flirting with a classic time-travel paradox.  If it was the beating that turned him retroactively into a criminal, which led to him getting into a fight with the police who kicked his ass, then the beating turned out to be its own cause.  Sane people want to blame the Piñata for his own bad choices, and the consequences that he brought on himself, while your kind want to blame the police for oppressing a poor criminal instead of just allowing him to run amok.

  But if you're right about his beating having turned him into a criminal, then the paradox would be unbreakable.  Along this line, he was predestined to get his ass-kicked, and as an immutable consequences of that ass-kicking, to follow the path that led him right back into that ass-kicking.  By this line, nobody was responsible for what happened; the predestination paradox dictated that that was what was going to happen, and nothing could change it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 23, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> You missed the point entirely, didn't you? The point was, far too recently, within my lifetime, it was still common for Klansmen to lynch people and get away with it.
> 
> Now cops lynch people and get away with it.



  And yet, it seems that you cannot name any instance of it actually having happened in your lifetime.  I bet you cannot name any instance of the KKK lynching anyone, or doing anything of any significance, in the last thirty years.

  Nor can you name any actual case of a police officer participating in an actual lynching.

  The point that you are claiming me to have missed is bullshit, and you now damn well that it is bullshit.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 23, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > And yet another lie. I have never made excuses for unjustified cop shootings. What I say, and have said from the beginning, is that we should reserve final judgment until more details come to light or after a trial. Too often people start rioting right away only to find out the shooting was justified after all.
> ...



Irrelevant. You still lied about my making excuses for unjustified cop shootings. What's more, in a lame attempt to divert attention from your error, you simply continue making excuses for looters and arsonists. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Making excuses for looters and burners?





> Excuses, no.  But it's kind of like if you kick your dog every day, and I tell you not to to that, and one day he rips your face off.   I told you not to do that.



Which is exactly why we had the Rittenhouse incident. The principle is the same but you make excuses for them and want to hang Rittenhouse without trial.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Another lie. I never said or considered Kaepernick a monster. Arrogant, entitled asshole, maybe. But not monster.





> you kind of proved my point.  You had a bigger problem with him taking a knee than cops shooting people.



Another lie. You have no idea what I have a problem with. My opinion about Kaepernick's character has nothing to do with where I place police shootings on the scale of importance. Why? Because unlike people like you with one-track minds, I can be critical of _both_. 

This concept may be difficult for you to grasp but it is possible to be against unjustified police shootings and rioting/looting/arson at the same time.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> When you protest and advocate for police accountability and then there's a shooting and you assume murder right off the bat, you're not interested in accountability. When there is an investigation to ascertain accountability just as you marched for and the shooting is deemed justified and you riot anyway, you're not interested in accountability. When the officer is charged and you riot anyway, you're not interested in accountability. When there is a trial and the officer is acquitted and you riot anyway, you're not interested in accountability





> When some Klansman lynches a black child, and he's acquitted by an all white jury, that's not accountability.



No, it's not accountability. But that doesn't change the fact that _you're_ not interested in accountability. 

And what case are you referring to here? 



> The problem is, we don't have a lot of faith in investigations and trials being conducted by the same people who are involved in the underlying offense.



Um, no. You don't get to arbitrarily claim that the people involved in the investigation are also involved in the underlying offense. That is an assumption on your part and only further proves my point that you are not interested in accountability.   



> What should be done is to have a seperate organization that investigates and prosecutes these incidents.



Let me guess: with all black and/or all liberal investigators, right? I know you and I know the minds of people like you. 1.) You'll distrust any white conservative in the organization and 2.) You will STILL pronounce the cop guilty and start rioting, looting and burning any time they clear an officer. 

Nay, a separate organization won't change a thing and people like you have already proven that. Why? Again, because you don't want accountability, you want retribution.



> That is exactly what happened in the Van Dyke trial. After the CPD and the Cook County States Attorney tried to cover the whole thing up, they appointed a special prosecutor. They had a trial, which took FOUR YEARS to get to a verdict.  (Again, this was a case where they had the whole fucking thing on tape and there was very little question as to what happened.)  After the Jury found him guilty on multiple counts, the judge decided to give him the most minimal sentence he could.   The other three cops who were put on trial were acquitted in a bench trial by a politically connected judge.
> 
> And this was a more successful version of "accountability"



And? You're assuming every investigation will proceed in the same manner with the same results.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 23, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t blame Trump for the pandemic nor the economy resulting by governors needing to shut businesses during the pandemic and I am surprised at how well the economy has been rebounding from the initial shutdown of the pandemic.
> ...


Still don’t know what the hell you are babbling about with your sill “you guys” stereotyping bullshit. I disagree with many on the right and left on riots, violence, guns and other beliefs. So you aren’t really responding to me, you are just ranting nonsense.


----------



## Doc7505 (Sep 23, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > What effect do you think the behavior of the subhuman pieces of @shit who are rioting and looting and destroying is having, on whatever sympathy actual human beings might have for them or their causes?
> ...




Hmm..., I come from the "Ghetto" and I don't cross the street for anyone.  Showing fear makes you the target.


----------



## Doc7505 (Sep 23, 2020)

LeftofLeft said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...




Correct.... Now Pelosi is threatening Trump. He is required to do his Constitutional duty to appoint the next SC Justice. She says she will impeached DJT if he fulfills his presidential requirements...








						Pelosi threatens Trump: "Well, we can impeach him every day of the week for anything he does."
					

"...the villain here is Donald Trump. And that is what we have to do is to make sure that he is not reelected," said Pelosi.




					www.lawenforcementtoday.com


----------



## Doc7505 (Sep 23, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > That's bullshit, and you know it.
> ...



~~~~~~
New Jersey and New York Blue Plantation States hit by Hurricane Sandy were supposedly assisted by Obama, the plain fact is that many people devestated by the Hurricane still have not be assisted till this day. 









						Five years past Sandy, still no FEMA help for Breezy Point victim
					

“Honestly, I am completely drained.”




					www.nydailynews.com
				



XXXXXXXXXXXX​








						Why Build It Back failed
					

Five years after Hurricane Sandy, and four years after the city’s rebuilding program launched, it’s still struggling.




					ny.curbed.com
				



XXXXXXXXXXXX​








						Sandy-ravaged Breezy Point braces for Hermine
					

Breezy Point residents are bracing for one of the biggest tropical storms to hit New York City since Hurricane Sandy. “I’m very concerned,” said Kathleen Fitzsimmons, a retired teacher whose family…




					nypost.com


----------



## Doc7505 (Sep 23, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Color has nothing to do with it.
> ...



~~~~~~
Hmm...., Break into my house while I'm there and try to steal my TV, or any of my possessions. You will not live o see the start of a new day....


----------



## justinacolmena (Sep 23, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> No dumbass, the point is you right wingers act as if EVERY post is nothing more than rioting, looting, burning, etc. Which is nothing more than *right wing propaganda*. Hopefully most folks are wise enough to see through that bullshit


We're calling it RINO. It's the GOP Establishment, Mitt Romney, the "Christian DEMOCRAT Union" straight out of Germany. Good grief, totally anti-Trump. Real Republicans would not be defecting to the southeastern Establishment, the KKK, the cop-calling Karens, Planned Parenthood, concerned neighbors, Jim Crow, the Confederacy, pro-police white supremacist militias with progressive gun control agendas.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 23, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > No dumbass, the point is you right wingers act as if EVERY post is nothing more than rioting, looting, burning, etc. Which is nothing more than *right wing propaganda*. Hopefully most folks are wise enough to see through that bullshit
> ...



Who the hell do you think the right wing, racist, KKK is?


----------



## justinacolmena (Sep 23, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Who the hell do you think the right wing, racist, KKK is?


REPUBLICAN President Abraham Lincoln gave his life fighting against DEMOCRATIC PARTY Ku Klux Klan racist bigots. Do you need to be bused to school for a review of U.S. history?


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 23, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> *MORE BAD NEWS FOR DEMOCRATS:
> Majority of Likely Voters Fear Current Lawlessness *
> ___
> *Want New Laws to Protect Police
> ...


Marxist riots by BLM/Antifa will produce a huge backlash of votes for Trump.


----------



## Bush92 (Sep 23, 2020)

Superbadbrutha said:


> justinacolmena said:
> 
> 
> > Superbadbrutha said:
> ...


Conservative's are patriotic Americans who believe in law and order and support the Constitution.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 23, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > justinacolmena said:
> ...



Racist conservatives are nothing more than fake ass patriots who stand back and hide when it is time to defend that Constitution.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 23, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WATCH: Nancy Pelosi and Democrats are getting DESPERATE
> ...



If it is, at least you'll be wrong with a whole lot of company.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 23, 2020)

Fugazi said:


> jackflash said:
> 
> 
> > Doc7505 said:
> ...



So to stop what is currently happening, vote for the people encouraging what is happening?  Sounds like you're a dumbass who thinks "in charge" means "responsible for everything any single person in the country does".

But hey, maybe I'm making snap judgments based on the fact that you sound like you have no clue what you're talking about.  I'm willing to give you a chance to prove that you have more than two brain cells.  Explain to me how you think Biden/Harris are going to stop "what is happening".  Bonus points if you can show me any proof that they will do what you say.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 23, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> jackflash said:
> 
> 
> > Antifa & BLM are the best advertisement to re-elect prez Trump that prez Trump could get, & prez Trump did not even have to spend a penny to get it!
> ...



So I just heard you say, "Nice country you've got there.  Sure would be a shame if something were to happen to it because you didn't give us what we want."

America doesn't pay blackmail, and it doesn't negotiate with terrorists.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 23, 2020)

Obiwan said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > jackflash said:
> ...



Whether Trump's come off or not, I can promise you that the American people aren't going to tolerate this quietly for very much longer.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 23, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > So you're admitting that the Democrats will keep looting businesses and burning down our cities if their candidate doesn't win????
> ...



No, you're saying THE RIOTS, which are NOT guaranteed under the Constitution, will continue, and you will continue to destroy the economy and trying to blame Trump, and you will do everything you can to keep us from dealing with Covid-19 effectively while trying to blame Trump, unless we give you what you want.

That's extortion, and you can go fuck yourself, you cut-rate Mafia thug.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 23, 2020)

Camp said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Good to know that you plan to continue to destroy every institution in the country to get your way, because fuck everything but you.

Definitely clarifies that NO Democrat should be voted for under any circumstances, because you shitballs aren't Americans, or even human.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 23, 2020)

Camp said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



You have EXACTLY said that Democrats won't accept the result of a legitimate election, because - and I know this is a newsflash to a spoiled, uncivilized Neanderthal like you - winning Congress doesn't make impeachment legitimate, any more than "But I really want it!" does.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 23, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > So you'll accept Trump winning, and the riots will stop????
> ...



This is the biggest load of self-serving bullshit twaddle I have encountered all day, and that's really saying something on this board.

"If Trump wins an honest and fair election, I would accept it" translates into "The only elections I accept as honest and fair are the ones where my side wins."

"As for the protests I have no control over that" = I'm going to keep pretending that there's no rioting and looting so that I can cheer for chaos and evil without having to admit to myself that I'm a piece of shit.

"I would hope they would continue until equality is reached" = I hope black communities keep getting destroyed until I get my way; sure am glad there are so many violent tools my masters can use.

"That is all up to you." = Give us what we want, or else.

"Are you willing to treat minorities as equals?" = I want to deflect onto trying to blame you for me poisoning the world by existing.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 23, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Obiwan said:
> 
> 
> > Just as soon as the minority decides to act like they can function in a productive society (like the rest of us), instead of riding the _free shit train..._
> ...



I just heard you say, "Minorities aren't capable of being productive and civilized.  All they can do is riot and loot and be used by my masters."

How very racist of you.

Enjoy losing the election.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 23, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > When is the last time that anyone who could accurately be described as a _“Klansman”_ lynched anyone, and got away with it?
> ...


Now, the Klan with a tan beats people and burns them out and the only ones charged for anything are the white people who try to stop them.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 23, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > yet, you seem to spend a lot of time complaining about minor evil committed by poor black people and not so much about major league evil committed by affluent white people.
> ...


I seem to remember Reginald Denny getting a pretty serious beatdown around that time, as well. 
Just saying....


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Oh Please. Cry me river. 
Michele and Barack Obama was highly regarded as decent people with high excellent remarks all over the world and here in US. Sadly you are very poorly informed. Trump made this country a laughing stock, dumb, ignorant, racist, bully around the world. The sad part of that is people like you are dragging us with you.

Russians ALWAYS harassed us. You are Trump licker is that supposed to be acceptable? Your puppet is so in love with Putin that he has not said a single words against Putin because he is useful idiot. Biden warned the Russians.
From you...... Trump reduced Russian influence. that’s bullshit Dude. In reality Russian has gained more influence and advance of their interest in ME and other parts of the world because we have a weakling amateur president. 

China? True. The virus came from China Look at the way he is handling the crisis. He is fucking dumb piece of shit. He even admitted he down played the corona virus. This a new Democrat hoax. Blaming China for his failures is dumb and stupid. He even retweeted this Covid-19 is all lies, deaths are all lies created by democrats. Mask is not good because a waitress told him. Now you tell me if your moron knows what he is talking about? 
From you.... China launched the attack. You have no proof of that. None. 

From you ..... MSN is flaming injustice. The racial injustice has been going for a long time and so is police brutalities. Trump has not address police brutalities, racial injustice or the rioters.  

From you. Mask is useless. That is what moron Trump is telling you. Rioters are not wearing mask is not acceptable.  is that supposed to be your excuses for not wearing mask? According to scientists, doctors, hospitals and medical experts. Mask is the best way to STOP the spread of virus. What part of that don’t you understand? 

From you...... I’m paid as Russian or Chinese stooges. Really? I’m here blasting Russians intrusions and interference. You are here protecting Russians interest. Do you see the difference?


----------



## westwall (Sep 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...








Yeah, you ARE a Russian stooge.  Just look at your poor command of the English language.

And it's easy for the obummers to be "popular", the MSM ignored as much of their corrupt conduct as much as possible.


----------



## Camp (Sep 23, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Obiwan said:
> ...


Could you try again and be more coherent?


----------



## freyasman (Sep 23, 2020)

Camp said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


What words didn't you understand?


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 23, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Polls also have Trump ahead in Florida and Arizona. Hence why the Dems are trotting out Cindy McCain now.


----------



## Camp (Sep 23, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


It is unclear whether the poster understands how impeachment works or why winning Congress can determine the legitimacy of an impeachment. Is the person stupid or just ignorant?


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 23, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Trump is gaining support with Blacks,Hispanics and college educated whites. The democrats have to cater to the loon fringe of the left...that’s all they have.


----------



## jackflash (Sep 23, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


BlueGin speakum truth!


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 23, 2020)

westwall said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I responded to most of your rebuttal points per points. You came back with almost nothing. Nice talking to you.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 23, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



LOL. Trump is the president for almost 4 years and he is gaining support from minorities? Now?

Trump literally destroyed this country almost on purpose. Millions and millions of these minorities will be suffering for a very long time because of Trump, on top of his anti immigration policy, on top of placing children in cages, on top of these BLM rallies. Do you expect these minorities will vote Trump? That’s hilarious.

College educated whites? After the  disastrous handling of the pandemic. After almost 4 years of chaos and discombobulations. Don’t tell me suddenly they become very stupid.


----------



## westwall (Sep 23, 2020)

charwin95 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...








Your rebuttals are wisps of wind.  No substance.  And your language skills mark you as a pootin putz.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 23, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> The economy is shit right now...



  And which party is it, that is the party of the criminal pieces of shit who, infesting positions of power, used an overhyped flu bug as an excuse to deliberately and maliciously sabotage the economy, shutting down businesses and throwing people out of work?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> And being the racist that you are, you're the one who keeps on insisting that it's about race, rather than about affluence or behavior or the choices that one makes and the consequences thereof.



Of course, it's about race.  

You want to prosecute poor black people while giving rich white people a pass. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> What you cannot get away with, is that to the core, if you're not actually a criminal yourself, you are certainly more sympathetic to criminals than you are to human beings, and you consistently take the side of criminals against that of human beings. I do not think that anyone needs to know any more than this about you, to accurately judge your character. You are, undeniably, a subhuman criminal in spirit, if not in actual behavior. And at this point, I have to call @bullshit on any claim that you're not an actual, literal criminal, who goes and and commits actual acts of theft, destruction, and violence against others. No decent, law-abiding human being would ever defend subhuman criminal filth, as staunchly and consistently as you do.



Again, when you show as much outrage about white criminals as you do about poor people of color, I'll take you seriously.  

Let's not forget, you belong to a cult started by a man who was convicted of fraud, polygamy and having sex with minors.... but you go to your little temple every day and think he was a "Prophet".  (Even though none of his prophecies have ever come true.) 



Bob Blaylock said:


> You do realize, don't you, that the term _“Dream Team”_, as you are using it, referred originally to a collection of lawyers that were assembled to defend a *black* man, who was accused of a terrible double-murder, of which he was ultimately acquitted? Many people, to this day, believe that he did, in fact, commit that murder, and that he got Away with it largely because he was wealthy and well-connected. This was the same case that also gave us the term _“Race Card”_.



You mean a sad Uncle Tom who spent his whole life sucking up to white people, played the race card? I think you need to review WHY he was acquitted. He was acquitted because his "Dream Team" was able to prove outright police misconduct.  Now, what if every poor defendent had a "Dream Team".  



Bob Blaylock said:


> But now, we're flirting with a classic time-travel paradox. If it was the beating that turned him retroactively into a criminal, which led to him getting into a fight with the police who kicked his ass, then the beating turned out to be its own cause. Sane people want to blame the Piñata for his own bad choices, and the consequences that he brought on himself, while your kind want to blame the police for oppressing a poor criminal instead of just allowing him to run amok.



Again, you seem to be more angry at King for a MOVING VIOLATION than you are for rich white people who commit horrible crimes.  

Seriously, that's what he got pulled over for. Speeding.  Oh, the cops tried to make it sound worse by claiming the car was going 100 MPH (even though it wasn't capable of that kind of speeds.)  

So let's get this straight in Mormon Bob World.  The Affluenza Teen gets a pass over killing 4 people, but Rodney King deserved to beaten and mocked...  

Yes, your racist cult has taught you well.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> And which party is it, that is the party of the criminal pieces of shit who, infesting positions of power, used an overhyped flu bug as an excuse to deliberately and maliciously sabotage the economy, shutting down businesses and throwing people out of work?



Uh, guy, most companies sent people home long before the governor told them to, and a lot of them are keeping people home even though the bans have been lifted.  

Are you saying all these smart businessmen have been "fooled"?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> And yet, it seems that you cannot name any instance of it actually having happened in your lifetime. I bet you cannot name any instance of the KKK lynching anyone, or doing anything of any significance, in the last thirty years.



Sure I can.   I was born in 1962. 

Lynchings occured in 1963 and 1964. 
Interracial marriage was still a crime as late as 1969.
A certain Cult started by a child molesting con man didn't allow black people to become full members until 1978.









						16th Street Baptist Church bombing - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Murders of Chaney, Goodman, and Schwerner - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Which is exactly why we had the Rittenhouse incident. The principle is the same but you make excuses for them and want to hang Rittenhouse without trial.



Well, with any luck, he'll get shanked in prison, and save us the trouble. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Um, no. You don't get to arbitrarily claim that the people involved in the investigation are also involved in the underlying offense. That is an assumption on your part and only further proves my point that you are not interested in accountability.





Ghost of a Rider said:


> Let me guess: with all black and/or all liberal investigators, right? I know you and I know the minds of people like you. 1.) You'll distrust any white conservative in the organization and 2.) You will STILL pronounce the cop guilty and start rioting, looting and burning any time they clear an officer.



Okay, we saw an example of EXACTLY what I am on about yesterday.  These THUG cops shoot a woman while she was lying asleep in her bed, SIX TIMES, because they had the wrong address looking for a man they already had in custody.   Two of them were acquitted and one of them was charged with a minor offense.  

Yeah, for some reason, we don't trust white conservative organizations.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> I seem to remember Reginald Denny getting a pretty serious beatdown around that time, as well.
> Just saying....



And the people who did that were immediately arrested, charged, prosecuted and imprisoned. 

We need to do the same to cops who abuse black folks.  If anything, they should get MORE severe punishments.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 24, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember Reginald Denny getting a pretty serious beatdown around that time, as well.
> ...


Nobody disagrees with that. 

We disagree with what you think constitutes abuse.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 24, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> You want to prosecute poor black people while giving rich white people a pass.





JoeB131 said:


> Again, when you show as much outrage about white criminals as you do about poor people of color, I'll take you seriously.



  That's a flat-out lie, and you know it.

  I have never defended any subhuman criminal piece of shit who was white, under any circumstances where I would have condemned a black criminal piece of shit for the same crime.  A subhuman criminal piece of shit is defined by his behavior, not his skin color.  As far as I am concerned, they can all hang from the same gallows.

  Of the two of us, you're the only one who ever tries to make it about race, and you're the only one who consistently takes the side of subhuman criminal pieces of shit against that of human beings; and then you try to tell me that I'm the racist.



JoeB131 said:


> You mean a sad Uncle Tom who spent his whole life sucking up to white people, played the race card?



  Again, only a racist piece of shit ever calls anyone an _“Uncle Tom”_  Your use of the term proves which one of us is the true racist.

  I don't pretend to know for certain whether Mr. Simpson committed the crimes of which he was accused, but if I was going to hate him, it would be for that.  You hate him because he's a black man who, at least up to that point in his life, had succeeded by not falling into the destructive traps into which too many black people tragically fall; for the same reasons that you seem to hate any black person who manages to make something positive of his life.




JoeB131 said:


> Again, you seem to be more angry at King for a MOVING VIOLATION than you are for rich white people who commit horrible crimes.
> 
> Seriously, that's what he got pulled over for. Speeding. Oh, the cops tried to make it sound worse by claiming the car was going 100 MPH (even though it wasn't capable of that kind of speeds.)



  The Piñata had already established himself as a subhuman criminal piece of shit, long before the incident that made him famous.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 24, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Lynchings occured in 1963 and 1964.



  OK, name some instances in which lynchings occurred, in which the identity of the perpetrators was clearly known, in which they were allowed to get away with it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Nobody disagrees with that.
> 
> We disagree with what you think constitutes abuse.



Shooting a woman while she is lying in bed because you got information on a warrant wrong counts. 

Shooting a kid 16 times while he's lying on the ground.

Shooting a kid playing with a toy. 

Choking a man to death because he passed a fake $20 by mistake.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> I have never defended any subhuman criminal piece of @shit who was white, under any circumstances where I would have condemned a black criminal piece of @shit for the same crime. A subhuman criminal piece of @shit is defined by his behavior, not his skin color. As far as I am concerned, they can all hang from the same gallows.



But yet you spend more time being outraged at a poor black man who was speeding than a white punk who killed four people and got away with it.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Again, only a racist piece of @shit ever calls anyone an _“Uncle Tom”_ Your use of the term proves which one of us is the true racist.



Naw, an Uncle Tom is what black people call other blacks who spend too much time trying to get the approval of white people.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> I don't pretend to know for certain whether Mr. Simpson committed the crimes of which he was accused, but if I was going to hate him, it would be for that. You hate him because he's a black man who, at least up to that point in his life, had succeeded by not falling into the destructive traps into which too many black people tragically fall; for the same reasons that you seem to hate any black person who manages to make something positive of his life.





Bob Blaylock said:


> The Piñata had already established himself as a subhuman criminal piece of @shit, long before the incident that made him famous.



He made a mistake, for which he served his time.  You know, for a so-called Christian, you really don't get the whole "forgiveness" thing.  Oh, wait, you worship Imposter Mormon Jesus, who wasn't about those things at all. 

Actually, he did nothing of the sort.  He was a clear cocaine abuser, he was abusive to both of his wives, and he generally wasn't a good person.   But he was, up until that point, an "acceptable" black person because he was subserviant to white folks and "knew his place".  



Bob Blaylock said:


> OK, name some instances in which lynchings occurred, in which the identity of the perpetrators was clearly known, in which they were allowed to get away with it.



I just did.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 24, 2020)

Camp said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



No, I will not dumb this down further for you.  My post was completely coherent, and your illiteracy and ignorance are not MY problems to deal with.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 24, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



I live in Arizona, and I'm not sure how I could possibly give less of a fuck what Cindy McCain has to say about anything.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Sep 24, 2020)

Camp said:


> freyasman said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



It is very clear that YOU don't understand the meaning of the word "legitimate", and that it's because you're stupid.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 24, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



I don't really care what Cindy has to say either.  I was more alarmed what Rump had to say about John and other Service Members.


----------



## BlueGin (Sep 24, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...


The attacks on McCain’s service started during the Obama campaign.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 24, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> The attacks on McCain’s service started during the Obama campaign.



Actually, they started with Bush-43...


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 24, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Which is exactly why we had the Rittenhouse incident. The principle is the same but you make excuses for them and want to hang Rittenhouse without trial.
> ...



I don’t know even know why you bother with this charade of actually giving a shit.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Um, no. You don't get to arbitrarily claim that the people involved in the investigation are also involved in the underlying offense. That is an assumption on your part and only further proves my point that you are not interested in accountability.





Ghost of a Rider said:


> Let me guess: with all black and/or all liberal investigators, right? I know you and I know the minds of people like you. 1.) You'll distrust any white conservative in the organization and 2.) You will STILL pronounce the cop guilty and start rioting, looting and burning any time they clear an officer.





> Okay, we saw an example of EXACTLY what I am on about yesterday.  These THUG cops shoot a woman while she was lying asleep in her bed, SIX TIMES, because they had the wrong address looking for a man they already had in custody.   Two of them were acquitted and one of them was charged with a minor offense.
> 
> Yeah, for some reason, we don't trust white conservative organizations.



Nobody said anything about white conservative organizations. I said you wouldn’t trust a white conservative_ in the organization_.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 24, 2020)

westwall said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Nah! LOL. Your previous post was very long.


----------



## charwin95 (Sep 24, 2020)

westwall said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


BTW fuck the Russians.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 24, 2020)

BlueGin said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



And it just got worse by the Rumpers.  I am retired Military, like many in here, and have know a bunch of ex POWs.  One of my biggest Heroes was a Full Bull that was shot down in a Nickel and captured.  I served under that many years later and I am proud to have served with him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 25, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Nobody said anything about white conservative organizations. I said you wouldn’t trust a white conservative_ in the organization_.



Distinction without a difference. For the record, I also don't trust Uncle Toms like the KY AG who are willing to do the massa's bidding, either.  

The problem here is that they don't want a jury to ever hear these things.  Tamir Rice, Mike Brown and now Breonna Taylor, the purpose of the prosecutor was acting like a defense attorney to make sure a jury doesn't hear the case.  

The better model is what they did with the LaQuan McDonald case.   Have an indepedent prosecutor handle the case and bring it in front of a jury.   It wasn't perfect, the judge made way too many rulings in the cop's favor, and the the sentence the judge imposed was way too lenient.  But even in that case, a MOSTLY WHITE jury found what was done was wrong. 

You know, it's easy to get convictions if you actually try.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 25, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody said anything about white conservative organizations. I said you wouldn’t trust a white conservative_ in the organization_.
> ...



If you’re telling me that all it takes is one white conservative in this supposed organization to earn your distrust of the entire organization, it doesn’t speak well for the ethics and the will to see justice done on the part of the liberals.



> For the record, I also don't trust Uncle Toms like the KY AG who are willing to do the massa's bidding, either.



And “do the massa's bidding” is any and every time they don’t charge the officer. Would that be an accurate assessment?



> The problem here is that they don't want a jury to ever hear these things.  Tamir Rice, Mike Brown and now Breonna Taylor, the purpose of the prosecutor was acting like a defense attorney to make sure a jury doesn't hear the case.
> 
> The better model is what they did with the LaQuan McDonald case.   Have an indepedent prosecutor handle the case and bring it in front of a jury.   It wasn't perfect, the judge made way too many rulings in the cop's favor, and the the sentence the judge imposed was way too lenient.  But even in that case, a MOSTLY WHITE jury found what was done was wrong.
> 
> You know, it's easy to get convictions if you actually try.



The goal is not to get convictions, the goal is to see that justice is done. That means that, even if they conduct the investigation the way you think they should, sometimes the officer will be cleared of wrongdoing.

You better prepare yourself now for that eventuality. Because if you don’t, we’ll be seeing a video of you screaming your head off in your vehicle like that banshee screeching about Ginsburg dying.

People like you seem to have a genetic inability to handle disappointments. This inability has made you bitter and hateful.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 26, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> If you’re telling me that all it takes is one white conservative in this supposed organization to earn your distrust of the entire organization, it doesn’t speak well for the ethics and the will to see justice done on the part of the liberals.



Naw, what earns my "distrust" is these organizations constantly finding some iteration of 'The Darkie Had It Coming", even if she is sleeping in her own bed in her own home, killed at 12:45 in the morning because some assholes lied about her on a warrant.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And “do the massa's bidding” is any and every time they don’t charge the officer. Would that be an accurate assessment?



These kinds of cases should ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS go to a jury.  Personally, I'd get rid of grand juries altogether, when you see them using secret proceedings to either railroad a guy or exonerate the guilty. You can get a grand jury to indict a Ham Sandwich, as they often opined on _Law & Order_.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The goal is not to get convictions, the goal is to see that justice is done. That means that, even if they conduct the investigation the way you think they should, sometimes the officer will be cleared of wrongdoing.



Okay, let's get real. I live in a state where prosecutors have put 13 people on death row where someone else did it.   One Poor guy was tried THREE TIMES even after some other fool confessed to the crime.  Yes, the goal of prosecutors is to get convictions, not do "justice".  That's how they are measured for their jobs.  

the difference between cops who commit crimes and the rest of us is that cops are protected by their fellow cops and prosecutors.   It's kind of the same problem the Catholic Church had with pedophiles.  Most Cops are not racist thugs.  Most priests were not pedophiles.  I would go so far to say that most people in BOTH professions joined for the right reasons.  But as institutions, they were both too inclined to protect the bad apples.  

The Church did quiet settlements and move Fr. McCreepy to a new parish.  The CPD filed reports that said that kid was charging right at them, even though a video tape shows he was lying on the ground when he was shot. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You better prepare yourself now for that eventuality. Because if you don’t, we’ll be seeing a video of you screaming your head off in your vehicle like that banshee screeching about Ginsburg dying.



Why would that be a case?  I wasn't screaming my head off when she died. I thought it was sad, but I'm more upset she didn't retire in 2015 when Obama could have named her replacement.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> People like you seem to have a genetic inability to handle disappointments. This inability has made you bitter and hateful.



What we  have an inability to put up with is you racist assholes fucking everything up.  Trump is careening us towards a constitutional crisis, and you guys are totally fine with that.  He already knows he's going to lose the election, he's looking for ways to manipulate the system.  EVERYONE should be upset about that.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 26, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > If you’re telling me that all it takes is one white conservative in this supposed organization to earn your distrust of the entire organization, it doesn’t speak well for the ethics and the will to see justice done on the part of the liberals.
> ...



Irrelevant. We’re talking about a hypothetical organization (that you brought up) to more objectively investigate police shootings and you’re still ranting about a particular shooting. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And “do the massa's bidding” is any and every time they don’t charge the officer. Would that be an accurate assessment?





> These kinds of cases should ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS go to a jury.  Personally, I'd get rid of grand juries altogether, when you see them using secret proceedings to either railroad a guy or exonerate the guilty. You can get a grand jury to indict a Ham Sandwich, as they often opined on _Law & Order_.



Maybe, maybe not. But are you prepared to accept an acquittal or exoneration of the officer even if it does go to a jury?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The goal is not to get convictions, the goal is to see that justice is done. That means that, even if they conduct the investigation the way you think they should, sometimes the officer will be cleared of wrongdoing.





> Okay, let's get real. I live in a state where prosecutors have put 13 people on death row where someone else did it.   One Poor guy was tried THREE TIMES even after some other fool confessed to the crime.  Yes, the goal of prosecutors is to get convictions, not do "justice".  That's how they are measured for their jobs.



It’s the DA’s job to get convictions, not the investigators’, which is what we’re talking about here. Remember the hypothetical organization you brought up?



> the difference between cops who commit crimes and the rest of us is that cops are protected by their fellow cops and prosecutors.   It's kind of the same problem the Catholic Church had with pedophiles.  Most Cops are not racist thugs.  Most priests were not pedophiles.  I would go so far to say that most people in BOTH professions joined for the right reasons.  But as institutions, they were both too inclined to protect the bad apples.
> 
> The Church did quiet settlements and move Fr. McCreepy to a new parish.  The CPD filed reports that said that kid was charging right at them, even though a video tape shows he was lying on the ground when he was shot.
> 
> ...



I’ve seen liberals screaming and losing their shit over much less. I mean, no one can forget the famous video of the woman at the Clinton campaign throwing her head back and screaming when she found out Clinton lost.

I’ve seen plenty of videos of liberals frothing at the mouth and having temper tantrums. This is why I say they have a problem accepting disappointments.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. We’re talking about a hypothetical organization (that you brought up) to more objectively investigate police shootings and you’re still ranting about a particular shooting.



We are?  Frankly, you talk in so many circles, you probably don't know where you are. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Maybe, maybe not. But are you prepared to accept an acquittal or exoneration of the officer even if it does go to a jury?



Depends on the circumstances.  If I've already decided someone is guilty, and I don't see anything brought up that really changes that, then, no, I probably won't accept that the Jury got it right.  Especially if it's something like an all-white jury like they had in Simi Valley.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I’ve seen liberals screaming and losing their shit over much less. I mean, no one can forget the famous video of the woman at the Clinton campaign throwing her head back and screaming when she found out Clinton lost.



200,000 Dead
7 Million sick
40 million jobs lost.
165,000 businesses closed.
Riots in the streets.  

That woman was prophetic.  Trump has been an utter disaster like everyone said he would.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> 200,000 Dead
> 7 Million sick



  It is Democraps who took a routine seasonal flu outbreak, and spread these lies and exaggerations and fearmongering about it in order to create the fake #CoronaHoax2020 crisis; which they used to seize an abuse unprecedented and illegitimate powers, including…




JoeB131 said:


> 40 million jobs lost.
> 165,000 businesses closed.



  It is Democraps who used the fake #CoronaHoax crisis as an excuse to willfully and maliciously sabotage the economy, destroying these jobs and these businesses.




JoeB131 said:


> Riots in the streets.




  It is Democraps who are supporting the violent, destructive, subhuman pieces of shit who are rioting and looting, stealing and destroying property and assaulting and murdering innocent people; and threatening even more of this if certain upcoming political events do not go their way.


  Yours is the side that totally owns all of this.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It is Democraps who took a routine seasonal flu outbreak, and spread these lies and exaggerations and fearmongering about it in order to create the fake #CoronaHoax2020 crisis; which they used to seize an abuse unprecedented and illegitimate powers, including…



Um, okay. If you want to tell yourself that. 

So, RIDDLE ME THIS, Mormon Bob. 




 Why did so many companies impose restrictions before the states did?  Why are so many companies and businesses STILL practicing safety measures even after their states have gone to Stage 4?  Are you saying all these businesses bought into the hype?  

Or did they run the numbers, realize the risk and reward, and decide it was more economical to spend the money on prevention than not. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> It is Democraps who used the fake #CoronaHoax crisis as an excuse to willfully and maliciously sabotage the economy, destroying these jobs and these businesses.



The, again- why are the businesses going along, even if they don't have to.  Most businesses are imposing stricter practices than the states required. If anything, the states have been behind businesses. 

Also, the economy was heading into recession before the "rona" hit.  GDP was -5% in Q1, but Covid didn't really start impacting the country until April.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> It is Democraps who are supporting the violent, destructive, subhuman pieces of @shit who are rioting and looting, stealing and destroying property and assaulting and murdering innocent people; and threatening even more of this if certain upcoming political events do not go their way.



Yes, if you steal ANOTHER election, you are going to have some problems.   But the riots happened because Trump backed off on the kinds of police reforms that were taking place under Obama.  That's the point. The police felt they had free reign to engage in the kind of behavior they did, and riots were kind of the inevitable result.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Irrelevant. We’re talking about a hypothetical organization (that you brought up) to more objectively investigate police shootings and you’re still ranting about a particular shooting.
> ...



You’re the one who brought it up you nitwit. You proposed there be an outside, independent organization to investigate police shootings. When I pointed out that you would never trust a white conservative in this hypothetical organization, you responded that you distrust white conservative organizations, which is completely irrelevant to what I said.
You then said _“Naw, what earns my distrust of these organizations...” _Problem here is, you veered off on another tangent ranting about “these organization” and the way the Breonna Taylor shooting went down while I’m still talking about the hypothetical organization that _you_ brought up. 

I’m not the one talking in circles here.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Maybe, maybe not. But are you prepared to accept an acquittal or exoneration of the officer even if it does go to a jury?





> Depends on the circumstances.  If I've already decided someone is guilty, and I don't see anything brought up that really changes that, then, no, I probably won't accept that the Jury got it right.  Especially if it's something like an all-white jury like they had in Simi Valley.



I don’t buy that for one minute, coming from you.

You completely ignored evidence contrary to your assessments in the Sandmann and Michael Brown cases. In the Sandmann case you fixated on his religion and pro-life views that had nothing to do with the incident. You blindly believed and perpetuated the false narrative that the boys were chanting “Build that wall” when they never did any such thing.
In the Brown case you ignored the fact that Brown attacked the officer. You conflated Wilson’s motives to be that he shot Brown for jaywalking and/or shoplifting when he did not.

So no, I don’t believe for one minute that you would ever accept a ruling contrary to what you believe occurred.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I’ve seen liberals screaming and losing their shit over much less. I mean, no one can forget the famous video of the woman at the Clinton campaign throwing her head back and screaming when she found out Clinton lost.





> 200,000 Dead
> 7 Million sick
> 40 million jobs lost.
> 165,000 businesses closed.
> Riots in the streets.



None of which is Trump’s fault.



> That woman was prophetic.  Trump has been an utter disaster like everyone said he would.



That woman was a lunatic and a virtue signaling ham.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 27, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> You’re the one who brought it up you nitwit. You proposed there be an outside, independent organization to investigate police shootings. When I pointed out that you would never trust a white conservative in this hypothetical organization, you responded that you distrust white conservative organizations, which is completely irrelevant to what I said.
> You then said _“Naw, what earns my distrust of these organizations...” _Problem here is, you veered off on another tangent ranting about “these organization” and the way the Breonna Taylor shooting went down while I’m still talking about the hypothetical organization that _you_ brought up.



Again, talking in circles...  

Simple enough solution.  These organizations are required to put a certain number of rogue cops in prison, just like every other prosecutors office has a quota for convictions.  

This isn't complicated.   



Ghost of a Rider said:


> None of which is Trump’s fault.



You would think that someone else was president between 2017 and 2020.  Seriously, nothing that happens is his fault.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> That woman was a lunatic and a virtue signaling ham.



As a historian, I would have a hard time identifying another president who was a bigger fucking disaster than Trump has been.  Maybe James Buchanan....


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Simple enough solution. These organizations are required to put a certain number of rogue cops in prison, just like every other prosecutors office has a quota for convictions.



  That's a prime recipe for the very worst kind of corruption.

  A prosecutorial agency that has a quota to meet, such as that, would be highly motivated to railroad innocent defendants in order to meet that quota, if not enough defendants can be found that are credibly guilty.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > You’re the one who brought it up you nitwit. You proposed there be an outside, independent organization to investigate police shootings. When I pointed out that you would never trust a white conservative in this hypothetical organization, you responded that you distrust white conservative organizations, which is completely irrelevant to what I said.
> ...



To use your word: Naw. I’m still in the thread of the conversation that you started while you’re the one who’s veered off into yet another rant on the Taylor shooting and alleged corruption of current organizations.



> Simple enough solution.  These organizations are required to put a certain number of rogue cops in prison, just like every other prosecutors office has a quota for convictions.
> 
> This isn't complicated.



Nope. The type of organization you propose would be for the purpose of investigation, not litigation.

It’s clear that you cannot be objective on this topic because you harbor a visceral prejudice against whites, cops and conservatives.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> None of which is Trump’s fault.





> You would think that someone else was president between 2017 and 2020.  Seriously, nothing that happens is his fault.



Didn’t say that. I said that none of the problems in your list were Trump’s fault.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> That woman was a lunatic and a virtue signaling ham.





> As a historian, I would have a hard time identifying another president who was a bigger fucking disaster than Trump has been.  Maybe James Buchanan....



You’re no historian. You’re not even capable of viewing current events objectively and at face value.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Sep 27, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> The real problem, people like you and Mormon Bob consider white property more important than black lives


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 28, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> That's a prime recipe for the very worst kind of corruption.
> 
> A prosecutorial agency that has a quota to meet, such as that, would be highly motivated to railroad innocent defendants in order to meet that quota, if not enough defendants can be found that are credibly guilty.



Wow, Mormon Bob, you realize that's how the whole Prison Industrial Complex works, right.  That prosecutors are required to throw a certain number of poor people in prison, mostly for non-violent offenses.  

At least in this case, we are going after someone who deserves to be gone after... corrupt cops who brutalize the public.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> To use your word: Naw. I’m still in the thread of the conversation that you started while you’re the one who’s veered off into yet another rant on the Taylor shooting and alleged corruption of current organizations.



You are in your own little world.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Didn’t say that. I said that none of the problems in your list were Trump’s fault.



Can't see how they are anyone else's fault.  As a GOOD president pointed out, the Buck Stops Here.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 28, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The real problem, people like you and Mormon Bob consider white property more important than black lives
> ...



Hey, funny thing, Mormon Bob, here's a list of people who probably thought like you did. 









						Dallas police officer shoots his son after mistaking him for an intruder
					

The victim was taken to the hospital with a non-life-threatening injury to his forearm.




					www.cnn.com
				












						Police: Son, 14, shot dead by dad who says he mistook him for intruder
					

An Ohio father shot and killed his teenage son early Tuesday morning, apparently mistaking him for an intruder, Cincinnati Police said.




					www.cnn.com
				












						Arkadelphia man fatally shoots son after mistaking him for intruder
					

An Arkadelphia man fatally shot his son Wednesday because he thought he was an intruder, the Clark County sheriff's office reported. Police responded to the home in the 300 block of Red Hill Road near Arkadelphia around 4:23 a. m. Officers found Scott A. Copeland, 45, with a single gunshot wound...




					katv.com


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 28, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> To use your word: Naw. I’m still in the thread of the conversation that you started while you’re the one who’s veered off into yet another rant on the Taylor shooting and alleged corruption of current organizations.





> You are in your own little world.



I’m not the one who sees a smile as disrespect. I’m not the one who is obsessed with a person’s religion when it has nothing to do with the topic. I’m not the one who thinks injustice is a proper response to injustice.
I’m not the fool who thinks that burning down an innocent person’s business has a fucking thing to do with police shooting black men (FYI, it doesn’t).
I’m not the idiot that thinks that being a veteran gives you permission to be an asshole and get in someone’s face without cause and then deliberately lie about motives.
I’m not the one who..well, you get the idea.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Didn’t say that. I said that none of the problems in your list were Trump’s fault.





> Can't see how they are anyone else's fault.  As a GOOD president pointed out, the Buck Stops Here.



Police shooting black men and the Ferguson riots happened under Obama. I’ll just bet you didn’t blame him.

You’re fulla shit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 28, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I’m not the one who



Did I hurt your feelings, you whiny little bitch? 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Police shooting black men and the Ferguson riots happened under Obama. I’ll just bet you didn’t blame him.



Okay, let's look at that.  When those things happened, Obama took it seriously. He got the Department of Justice involved.  He worked with troubled police departments to work on consent decrees on reform.  He called these incidents out.   Did he do enough?  Probably not.   

But at least he tried.  

In Trump's case, he made matters worse, by denying they had valid complaints, by sending out goons to attack peaceful protesters...  Not to mention his gross ass incompetence made the situation worse because of his handling of TRUMP PLAGUE and TRUMP RECESSION.  

Trump is going to be the first President since Hoover to have LESS Americans working than when he started.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 28, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > I’m not the one who
> ...



Where did you get the idea my feelings were hurt?  

I’m just giving you examples of how you live in your own little world; a world of double standards, hypocrisy, prejudice, where wrong is right and right is wrong, fear and hate of others’ religious beliefs, hatred of any semblance of white affluence, hatred of rich people, always assuming sinister motives any time a white person or cop is involved, seeing any person who disagrees with you as racist...

I could go on but again, you get the idea.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Police shooting black men and the Ferguson riots happened under Obama. I’ll just bet you didn’t blame him.





> Okay, let's look at that.  When those things happened, Obama took it seriously. He got the Department of Justice involved.  He worked with troubled police departments to work on consent decrees on reform.  He called these incidents out.   Did he do enough?  Probably not.
> 
> But at least he tried.



And what did you say when Obama’s DOJ deemed the shooting justified? You went right on believing that Wilson murdered Brown and you never criticized Obama for it.

What’s more, when Obama was asked by a foreign correspondent what he had to say to the people looting and burning in Ferguson, he said: “Keep doing what you’re doing”.



> In Trump's case, he made matters worse, by denying they had valid complaints, by sending out goons to attack peaceful protesters...  Not to mention his gross ass incompetence made the situation worse because of his handling of TRUMP PLAGUE and TRUMP RECESSION.



The so called “goons” were not sent to attack peaceful protesters, they were sent to stop the rioting, looting and burning that had been allowed to go unchecked for too long already.

You criticize Trump for the riots in the first place and then criticize him for doing something about it.

Like I said, you’re fulla shit.



> Trump is going to be the first President since Hoover to have LESS Americans working than when he started.



A direct result of the pandemic restrictions that you bitched and whined about not being imposed sooner.

The shit’s coming out of your ears.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 28, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Joe's a special kind of fucked up, ain't he?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I could go on but again, you get the idea.



Yes, you are a whiny little bitch, and I must have hurt your feeling badly...  let me know when you put on your big boy pants. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And what did you say when Obama’s DOJ deemed the shooting justified? You went right on believing that Wilson murdered Brown and you never criticized Obama for it.



Actually, I've been very critical of the DOJ whiffing at the ball.  The biggest problem with Obama was that he avoided upsetting white people when he could, because some of you had already lost your shit that he was there to start with.   On a legal matter, the DOJ was only limited to whether or not Wilson had violated any federal laws, which he hadn't.  

Let's not forget, the only precedent was when Bush-41 ordered a civil rights prosecution of the cops who beat Rodney King in 1992.  That STILL resulted in two of the cops being acquitted and the other two getting minimal sentences. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The so called “goons” were not sent to attack peaceful protesters, they were sent to stop the rioting, looting and burning that had been allowed to go unchecked for too long already.
> 
> You criticize Trump for the riots in the first place and then criticize him for doing something about it.



I was specifically talking about when he sent the Goons out to disperse a peaceful crowd so he could go hold up a bible upside-down in front of a church he never attends. Most of his other actions made things worse, too. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> A direct result of the pandemic restrictions that you bitched and whined about not being imposed sooner.



Exactly.  Every other industrialized country imposed restrictions and contained this thing early on.  Trump has undermined containment efforts at every turn.  It's why we have 4% of the world's population and 22% of the Covid Deaths.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 29, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > I could go on but again, you get the idea.
> ...



Is that all you have, a puerile need to get a rise out of someone? Believe me, you are not intelligent enough nor are you enough of an adult to get a rise out of me. I know what you are and I have nothing but pity for you.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> And what did you say when Obama’s DOJ deemed the shooting justified? You went right on believing that Wilson murdered Brown and you never criticized Obama for it.





> Actually, I've been very critical of the DOJ whiffing at the ball.  The biggest problem with Obama was that he avoided upsetting white people when he could, because some of you had already lost your shit that he was there to start with.   On a legal matter, the DOJ was only limited to whether or not Wilson had violated any federal laws, which he hadn't.



So what’s your problem then?

For the record, I never gave a shit about Obama being black. I just thought it was silly to nominate and elect him _because_ he’s black.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> The so called “goons” were not sent to attack peaceful protesters, they were sent to stop the rioting, looting and burning that had been allowed to go unchecked for too long already.
> 
> You criticize Trump for the riots in the first place and then criticize him for doing something about it.





> I was specifically talking about when he sent the Goons out to disperse a peaceful crowd so he could go hold up a bible upside-down in front of a church he never attends. Most of his other actions made things worse, too.



A crowd that had no permit to assemble there. And, there were “peaceful prosters” there the night before that had vandalized the church and started a fire in the nursery.

So don’t give me that sputum about “peaceful protesters”.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> A direct result of the pandemic restrictions that you bitched and whined about not being imposed sooner.





> Exactly.  Every other industrialized country imposed restrictions and contained this thing early on.  Trump has undermined containment efforts at every turn.  It's why we have 4% of the world's population and 22% of the Covid Deaths.



So what the fuck are you bitching about the economy under Trump for if you know the restrictions would have negatively impacted the economy anyway?


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 29, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Do you mean the animals like the "Umbrella Man"? He was shown in vids in here already. But you characters sure got quiet when it was discovered he was a White Supremist


Do you have a link to a credible source?

And are Africans so easy to manipulate that if their enemies commit a crime THEY feel FORCED to commit crimes?  How does that make sense?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Is that all you have, a puerile need to get a rise out of someone? Believe me, you are not intelligent enough nor are you enough of an adult to get a rise out of me. I know what you are and I have nothing but pity for you.



Naw, that's why you've been following me around for pages and pages on threads... because I totally don't get a rise out of you. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So what’s your problem then?



That we STILL have these incidents on a regular basis.  That's why I have a problem.   



Ghost of a Rider said:


> For the record, I never gave a shit about Obama being black. I just thought it was silly to nominate and elect him _because_ he’s black.



Um, yeah, you use all the clever code words and you never use the N-word in mixed company.  

Got it. 

Obama won DESPITE being black.  He won because he was the one who said, "This is Wrong" about Iraq when every other politicians (Including Hillary and Biden) wrote Bush a blank check.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> A crowd that had no permit to assemble there. And, there were “peaceful prosters” there the night before that had vandalized the church and started a fire in the nursery.
> 
> So don’t give me that sputum about “peaceful protesters”.



Oh, I'm sorry, we need a "Permit" to have our First Amendment Rights now?  Awesome.  Let's extend that to the Second Amendment while we are at it.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So what the fuck are you bitching about the economy under Trump for if you know the restrictions would have negatively impacted the economy anyway?



Because his incompetence made the matters worse.  If he had called an lockdown weeks earlier, there would have been less deaths.  If he had invoked the Miltiary Production Act to produce PPE, they could have contained it sooner.   But he didn't want to spook the stock market.  

Then on top of that, he fucked up the economic response.  "Let's give craploads of money to big companies while working people are struggling!!! That'll do it."


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 29, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Is that all you have, a puerile need to get a rise out of someone? Believe me, you are not intelligent enough nor are you enough of an adult to get a rise out of me. I know what you are and I have nothing but pity for you.
> ...



Uh, no. First of all, we have been interacting in the same fucking thread for ten days. Secondly, before that, we had not interacted for months until YOU responded to a post of mine that was not even addressed to you. It was addressed to superbadbrutha.

So who’s following who?



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So what’s your problem then?





> That we STILL have these incidents on a regular basis.  That's why I have a problem.





Ghost of a Rider said:


> For the record, I never gave a shit about Obama being black. I just thought it was silly to nominate and elect him _because_ he’s black.





> Um, yeah, you use all the clever code words and you never use the N-word in mixed company.
> 
> Got it.



And there it is: your go-to riposte any time you have no intelligent response - “Yeah, well, you’re a racist so nyah!”

When are you going to grow up?



> Obama won DESPITE being black.  He won because he was the one who said, "This is Wrong" about Iraq when every other politicians (Including Hillary and Biden) wrote Bush a blank check.



He won because people wanted to see the first black president and wanted everyone else to see how woke they were by voting for him.

The whole thing was a sham. I don’t mean the election itself or his presidency. He won fair and square and his presidency was no worse and no better than most. 
The sham was the reason people voted for him. People - both blacks and whites - voted for him less because of his platform and more for his simply being black.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> A crowd that had no permit to assemble there. And, there were “peaceful prosters” there the night before that had vandalized the church and started a fire in the nursery.
> 
> So don’t give me that sputum about “peaceful protesters”.





> Oh, I'm sorry, we need a "Permit" to have our First Amendment Rights now?  Awesome.  Let's extend that to the Second Amendment while we are at it.



A weak attempt at a dodge. Either you probably forgot or never even knew about the violence at the church the night before Trump’s appearance or you assumed I didn’t know or would not find out.

But as a matter of fact, you DO need a permit. You don’t need a permit to exercise your 1st Amendment rights but you do need a permit to (peacefully) assemble.

Don’t pretend you didn’t know this because you’re the one who brought up the subject of permits in the Sandmann discussion. Remember? One of your arguments in that discussion was that Phillips’ group had a permit while Sandmann’s group did not. Even though Sandmann’s group was only there at the Lincoln Memorial because they were waiting for their bus.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> So what the fuck are you bitching about the economy under Trump for if you know the restrictions would have negatively impacted the economy anyway?





> Because his incompetence made the matters worse.  If he had called an lockdown weeks earlier, there would have been less deaths.  If he had invoked the Miltiary Production Act to produce PPE, they could have contained it sooner.   But he didn't want to spook the stock market.



Does this mean the rioters would have delayed massing in the street to destroy shit?



> Then on top of that, he fucked up the economic response.  "Let's give craploads of money to big companies while working people are struggling!!! That'll do it."



Did they or did they not send out checks to citizens?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 29, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> So who’s following who?



You can walk away any time, buddy... clearly you can't.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> A weak attempt at a dodge. Either you probably forgot or never even knew about the violence at the church the night before Trump’s appearance or you assumed I didn’t know or would not find out.



Or it wasn't relevant to the point.  A minor fire in a garden the day before was NOT a good reason to shoot and gas a peaceful crowd so Trump can have a photo op.  And why did he want a photo op, because the press had criticized him for inspecting the bunker.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> One of your arguments in that discussion was that Phillips’ group had a permit while Sandmann’s group did not. Even though Sandmann’s group was only there at the Lincoln Memorial because they were waiting for their bus.



Okay, but no one gassed and shot Smirky McBitchslap and his Little Catholic Bastards when they interrupted someone else's event... that was the point.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Did they or did they not send out checks to citizens?



Which didn't make any difference, did it? Economy still sucks.  Wow, I got 1200, which doesn't make up for the $20,000 I'm down for the year in my business.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 30, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > So who’s following who?
> ...



So can you. Remember, I’m not the one bitching about being followed around and yet, you keep responding.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> A weak attempt at a dodge. Either you probably forgot or never even knew about the violence at the church the night before Trump’s appearance or you assumed I didn’t know or would not find out.





> Or it wasn't relevant to the point.  A minor fire in a garden the day before was NOT a good reason to shoot and gas a peaceful crowd so Trump can have a photo op.  And why did he want a photo op, because the press had criticized him for inspecting the bunker.



A “minor fire in a garden” is not the work of peaceful protesters you idiot. Neither is vandalism.

As for being gassed, they deserved it and they’re lucky that’s all they got.


Ghost of a Rider said:


> One of your arguments in that discussion was that Phillips’ group had a permit while Sandmann’s group did not. Even though Sandmann’s group was only there at the Lincoln Memorial because they were waiting for their bus.





> Okay, but no one gassed and shot Smirky McBitchslap and his Little Catholic Bastards when they interrupted someone else's event... that was the point.



Another dodge. And they didn’t interrupt anyone’s event. Another lie.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Did they or did they not send out checks to citizens?





> Which didn't make any difference, did it? Economy still sucks.  Wow, I got 1200, which doesn't make up for the $20,000 I'm down for the year in my business.



You got 1200 and I got nothin’. Yet you’re bitching and I’m not. 

I didn’t know if I was getting anything and I didn’t care if I did or not. I don’t want or need any handouts from anybody.

And you call me a whiney little bitch.


----------



## freyasman (Sep 30, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Good post. 

I almost hate to see you go to the effort though, considering JoeB131 is simply going to ignore all the points you made, and just keep on being an ass.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Sep 30, 2020)

freyasman said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yeah, that’s his MO. But I’d be lying if I said I didn’t enjoy it just a little bit.

His tactics are so childish and transparent I almost feel sorry for him. Almost.

When all else fails, call your opponent racist or say something outrageous to shock him. These never fail to make me chuckle.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> A “minor fire in a garden” is not the work of peaceful protesters you idiot. Neither is vandalism.
> 
> As for being gassed, they deserved it and they’re lucky that’s all they got.



So they should be gassed because someone else accidently set a fire the night before?  How does that work?  

Never mind, don't answer.   I guess the we can go out and start shooting NRA members because some nut with a gun shot up a school.  Works for me.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You got 1200 and I got nothin’. Yet you’re bitching and I’m not.



Well, it's not my fault you are on welfare and dont havea  job.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > A “minor fire in a garden” is not the work of peaceful protesters you idiot. Neither is vandalism.
> ...



Accident? You’re really gonna try such an obvious ploy?



> Never mind, don't answer.   I guess the we can go out and start shooting NRA members because some nut with a gun shot up a school.  Works for me.



It wasn’t Zyklon-B for Christ’s sake, it was tear gas. And yes, if a mob does not have a permit to assemble and they commit vandalism and arson and then refuse to disperse, the authorities have every right to use tear gas.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> You got 1200 and I got nothin’. Yet you’re bitching and I’m not.





> Well, it's not my fault you are on welfare and dont havea  job.



How clever. 

Actually, people who make a certain amount of money didn’t qualify so I wouldn’t be so smug.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> It wasn’t Zyklon-B for Christ’s sake, it was tear gas.



You ever been hit with tear gas, you miserable fuck?  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Actually, people who make a certain amount of money didn’t qualify so I wouldn’t be so smug.



I'm sure you aren't one of them.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn’t Zyklon-B for Christ’s sake, it was tear gas.
> ...



  Someone like you might find this difficult to believe, but most people live their whole lives without ever putting themselves in a situation where anyone would be justified in teargassing them.  And most of us are not terribly sympathetic toward those who do.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Someone like you might find this difficult to believe, but most people live their whole lives without ever putting themselves in a situation where anyone would be justified in teargassing them. And most of us are not terribly sympathetic toward those who do.



Okay... now, see, the times I was hit with tear gas, I was wearing a uniform, and a Sergeant marched us all into a tent and told us to take off our M17A1 protective masks.   

It was actually a kind of high-grade sadism, because they made sure to feed us Chili Mac for lunch, so they'd have a really good laugh when we puked it up.  

But, yes, I put myself in a situation...I signed up to defend this country and that was still considered valid training.  I don't know if they still do that or not.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn’t Zyklon-B for Christ’s sake, it was tear gas.
> ...



I’ve never rioted, looted, burned or assembled anywhere I wasn’t supposed to so no, I never have.

I’ve also never been tased, shot or tackled by police because I’ve never resisted arrest.

I have been handcuffed a couple of times. The first time was a case of mistaken identity and the second time was because I broke the law. It was neither deliberate or done with malicious intent and it was just a stupid mistake on my part but, the law was broken just the same.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Actually, people who make a certain amount of money didn’t qualify so I wouldn’t be so smug.





> I'm sure you aren't one of them.



I’m sure that you’re sure I wasn’t one of them. Or rather, I’m sure you _wish_ that I wasn’t one of them.

The company I work for got a stimulus check but I did not. I neither expected nor wanted it because I don’t need it and it would have been wasted on me.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 1, 2020)

Doc7505 said:


> MORE BAD NEWS FOR DEMOCRATS:
> Majority of Likely Voters Fear Current Lawlessness
> ___
> Want New Laws to Protect Police
> ...



More BAD NEWS FOR TRUMP:


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 1, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I’ve never rioted, looted, burned or assembled anywhere I wasn’t supposed to so no, I never have.



Nor have I, but having encountered CS in military training, anyone who deploys it on peaceful protesters to get a photo op is a prick. 



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I’m sure that you’re sure I wasn’t one of them. Or rather, I’m sure you _wish_ that I wasn’t one of them.



Actually, you are like every other Wingnut on here who claims to be a business genius... it's just not credible.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > I’ve never rioted, looted, burned or assembled anywhere I wasn’t supposed to so no, I never have.
> ...



Did they have a permit to be there? No. Did they vandalize and commit arson? Yes. Did they disperse when ordered to? No.

You can bitch about the photo op all you want but the protesters had already broken the law and the authorities had the right to run them out of there whether Trump did the photo op or not.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> I’m sure that you’re sure I wasn’t one of them. Or rather, I’m sure you _wish_ that I wasn’t one of them.





> Actually, you are like every other Wingnut on here who claims to be a business genius... it's just not credible.



I claimed to be a business genius? When did this supposedly happen?

I don’t know a damn thing about business. I just get paid well for what I do.

I’m interested to see what you’ll come up with next.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Did they have a permit to be there? No. Did they vandalize and commit arson? Yes. Did they disperse when ordered to? No.
> 
> You can bitch about the photo op all you want but the protesters had already broken the law and the authorities had the right to run them out of there whether Trump did the photo op or not.



Again, they weren't the ones who had done the vandalism the other night, and you shouldn't need a permit to excercise your rights because the Orange Blob wanted a photo op.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> don’t know a damn thing about business. I just get paid well for what I do.



The Russians pay you a lot to Troll?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 2, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Did they have a permit to be there? No. Did they vandalize and commit arson? Yes. Did they disperse when ordered to? No.
> ...



You don’t know that and neither did the authorities. And, it wasn’t “the other night”, it was the night before.



> and you shouldn't need a permit to excercise your rights because the Orange Blob wanted a photo op.



Yes, you should.

Neither your hatred for Trump nor his photo op are relevant to the tear gassing. They weren’t supposed to be there at all.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> don’t know a damn thing about business. I just get paid well for what I do.





> The Russians pay you a lot to Troll?



Oh sweet Jesus, deliver us from this madness. You’ve gone over the edge.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> You don’t know that and neither did the authorities. And, it wasn’t “the other night”, it was the night before.



Wow, this is an argument by you.. point was, it wasn't happening when they were gassed, Vlad.  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Neither your hatred for Trump nor his photo op are relevant to the tear gassing. They weren’t supposed to be there at all.



This is America, Vlad... Americans have a right to protest. I realize where you are at, they get sent to the Gulag for that...


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 2, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > You don’t know that and neither did the authorities. And, it wasn’t “the other night”, it was the night before.
> ...



Irrelevant. They had no right to assemble there and they refused to disperse when ordered to.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> Neither your hatred for Trump nor his photo op are relevant to the tear gassing. They weren’t supposed to be there at all.





> This is America, Vlad... Americans have a right to protest. I realize where you are at, they get sent to the Gulag for that...



Americans have a right to protest WITH A PERMIT,  if they will be marching or protesting on city/public property. Why can’t you get that through your thick skull?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Irrelevant. They had no right to assemble there and they refused to disperse when ordered to.



Silly Darkies... rights are for white people. 




Ghost of a Rider said:


> Americans have a right to protest WITH A PERMIT, if they will be marching or protesting on city/public property. Why can’t you get that through your thick skull?



Wow, so you can only have rights when the government gives you a permit... How interesting.   Is this after they check with the central committee, Vlad?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 3, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Irrelevant. They had no right to assemble there and they refused to disperse when ordered to.
> ...



So now you’re going to try the tired old “darkies” ploy even though we both know that probably half of them were white.




Ghost of a Rider said:


> Americans have a right to protest WITH A PERMIT, if they will be marching or protesting on city/public property. Why can’t you get that through your thick skull?





> Wow, so you can only have rights when the government gives you a permit...



Why are permits to assemble a problem for you now when you bitched about Sandmann’s group not having one?



> How interesting.   Is this after they check with the central committee, Vlad?



If you knew how stupid and foolish you look using this ridiculous Russian troll tack, you would stop immediately.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 3, 2020)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Why are permits to assemble a problem for you now when you bitched about Sandmann’s group not having one?



Mostly because Smirky McBitchslap was there to harass people, and then played all innocent when his smirking little face was all over the news.  "Wahhh, Mommy, I got caught on TV being a little douchebag. Get the lawyers to sue, Mommy!!!"  



Ghost of a Rider said:


> If you knew how stupid and foolish you look using this ridiculous Russian troll tack, you would stop immediately.



Isn't it time for you to wait in line for day-old borscht?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (Oct 3, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Why are permits to assemble a problem for you now when you bitched about Sandmann’s group not having one?
> ...



So in other words, you’re a hypocrite.



Ghost of a Rider said:


> If you knew how stupid and foolish you look using this ridiculous Russian troll tack, you would stop immediately.





> Isn't it time for you to wait in line for day-old borscht?



Isn’t it time for you to grow up?


----------



## alwaysup353 (Oct 10, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> WATCH: Nancy Pelosi and Democrats are getting DESPERATE
> 
> 
> Nancy Pelosi and Democrats are getting so desperate that Pelosi actually took to the floor today and condemned Biden voters looting, starting fires, and rioting: Speaker Pelosi: "We support pe…
> ...


Pelosi and Biden are both a piece of crap. How they got in our government by election tells me why I need to be armed.


----------



## alwaysup353 (Oct 10, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Why are permits to assemble a problem for you now when you bitched about Sandmann’s group not having one?
> ...


----------

